# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Suomi - Venäjä -matkustajajunat

## R.Silfverberg

Tässä keskustelussa on noussut esiin sekä teknisiä että byrokratiasta johtuvia kysymyksiä. Nostaisin byrokratiasta johtuvat esteet tärkeimmäksi syyksi miksi Suomen ja Venäjän välillä kulkee vain 3 matkustajajunavuoroa päivässä, ja kaksi niistä ajetaan eksoottisella 1940-luvun tyylisellä venäläiskalustolla. 

Näistä syistä tärkein on viisumipakko. Jos viisumipakkoa ei saada poistetuksi tai lievennetyksi niin että lyhytaikaisen turistiviisumin saisi ostaa junasta, ja viisumin hintaa saisi pudotettua, eivät matkustajaluvut lähde nousuun vaikka reittiä ajaisi millainen pendo tai ICE tahansa.  

Eräs kirjoittaja mainitsi että idän junissa olisi tax-free myyntiä. Tällaista ei nykyisin ole. Neuvostoliiton aikana Tolstoin ja Repinin ravintolavaunut myivät ruokaa ja juomaa venäläisin hinnoin, mutta Neuvostoliiton hajottua Suomen hallitus määräsi että näissä tapahtuvasta myynnistä pitää Suomen alueella maksaa asianmukaiset verot. Tämä koskee tietysti myös "Sibbeä".

Tax-freen salliminen junissa olisi tietenkin yksi mahdollisuus nostaa matkustajamääriä. Kansainvälisessä lainsäädännössä tax-free on jostain syystä sallittua vain kansainvälisessä laiva- ja lentoliikenteessä, poikkeuksena EU:n sisällä jossa se on lopetettu. Laajentamalla tax-free koskemaan myös junaliikennettä, edellyttäen että kyseisellä junalla ei todellakaan saa matkustaa kotimaan matkoja, saataisiin Suomen ja Venäjän välisille junaliikenteelle tämän asian suhteen samat toimintaedellytykset kuin laiva- ja lentoliikenteelle. 

Kolmas on tulli ja passintarkastus. Sitä on yritetty nopeuttaa rajalla, mutta kaukana ollaan vielä siitä tavoitteesta että juna ei lainkaan pysähtyisi rajalla, kuten Keski-Euroopassa toimittiin jo ennen Schengen sopimusta, ja määrämaan tulli ja passintarkastajat nouseavat kyytiin lähimmällä naapurimaan asemalla, esim tässä tapauksessa Venäjän tulli nousisi kyytiin Kouvolassa ja Suomen tulli Viipurissa, ja juna ohittaisi Vainikkalan ja Buslovskajan pysähtymättä. 

Vielä voimassa oleva Suomen ja SNTL:n rautatieyhdysliikennesopimus on peräisin vuodelta 1947 ja siinä on sen ajan hengen mukaan tarkkaan määrätty kuka saa liikennöidä minkäkin maan alueella millä ehdoin ja millaisella kalustolla.  Periaatteessa "Sibbe" voitaisiin korvata suomalaisella Pendolla, mutta se vaatisi aiemmin mainitut tekniset muutokset, joten niin kauan kun matkustajamäärät ovat mitkä ovat, ei VR:n kannata laittaa paukkuja sen asian eteen. Parempi olisi tietenkin jos "Sibbe" korvattaisiin jossain vaiheessa IC-rungolla, koska tulee kestämään varmaan vuosia ennenkuin venäläisetkään tulevat saamaan ICE:n toimimaan. Suurnopeusliikenteen esteenä Suomen ja Venäjän välillä koko matkalta on myös 4 millimetrin ero raideleveydessä ja kaluston pyöräprofiileissa.

----------


## moxu

Jos Repiniä ja Tolstoita ajetaankin ikiaikaisella venäläiskalustolla, on se ainakin matkustajan näkökulmasta tuhat kertaa mukavampi ja asiallisempi tapa matkustaa, kuin virttynyt ja ilmastoimaton Sibelius, jossa kaiken muun pahan lisäksi on juomavesipisteetkin sijoitettu tupakoitsijoiden avo-osastoon...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Repiniä ja Tolstoita ajetaankin ikiaikaisella venäläiskalustolla, on se ainakin matkustajan näkökulmasta tuhat kertaa mukavampi ja asiallisempi tapa matkustaa, kuin virttynyt ja ilmastoimaton Sibelius, jossa kaiken muun pahan lisäksi on juomavesipisteetkin sijoitettu tupakoitsijoiden avo-osastoon...


Nykyiset Venäjän junat taitavat jakaa kansan kahtia. Itse kuulun kanssa nostalgikkoihin, jotka eivät pistä nykyistä palvelukonseptia pahaksi. Mutta on valitettavasti myös myös niitä, jotka eivät idän junaan astu, koska heitä kuvottaa ajatus viettää yö samassa hytissä 3 ventovieraan mahdollisesti eri sukupuolta olevan kanssa  8)

----------


## JE

> Eräs kirjoittaja mainitsi että idän junissa olisi tax-free myyntiä. Tällaista ei nykyisin ole. Neuvostoliiton aikana Tolstoin ja Repinin ravintolavaunut myivät ruokaa ja juomaa venäläisin hinnoin, mutta Neuvostoliiton hajottua Suomen hallitus määräsi että näissä tapahtuvasta myynnistä pitää Suomen alueella maksaa asianmukaiset verot. Tämä koskee tietysti myös "Sibbeä".


Viitannet minun kommenttiini. Tällaisen tiedon muistan aikoinaan lukeneeni. Mutta ehkä sekoitin tuohon Neuvostoliiton hintatasoasiaan. No, oma on vikani kun en lähdettä tarkistanut.

Asiasta toiseen: ilmeisesti IC-runkoa on Sibeliukseen ainakin harkittu. Ex-vaunuja on käytetty Sherbinkan koeradalla Moskovan seudulla. En tosin ollenkaan tiedä, millä aikataululla kalusto muuttuisi, vai onko suunnitelmista mahdollisesti luovuttu. Esimerkiksi, jos VR on luopumassa aggregaattivaunuista, IC-rungon käyttö Venäjän puolella saattaisi aiheuttaa ongelmia.

----------


## moxu

Liittyen Sibeliuksen heikkolaatuiseen ilmastointiin (lue:ilmastointia ei ole) olen tehnyt VR:lle kyselyn, jossa myös ehdotan Sibeliuksen nykyisen romukuntoisen vaunuston korvaamista IC-vaunustolla. VR:n viestintäjohtaja lupasi, että juttu julkaistaan syyskuun Sivuraiteella. Odotan jo mielenkiinnolla VR:n muutenkin kieliakrobaatin kykyjä omaavan tiedotusvastaavan vastauksia aiheeseen..

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkiksi, jos VR on luopumassa aggregaattivaunuista, IC-rungon käyttö Venäjän puolella saattaisi aiheuttaa ongelmia.


Onhan nytkin "Sibbessä" samanlainen agregaattivaunu kuin IC-junissa.

----------


## JE

Muistelin vain kuulleeni, että VR olisi valmis lakkauttamaan Vaasan IC-junan vuonna 2006 ja perusteli suunnitelmia aggregaattivaunujen korkealla iällä. Sibben ykkösluokka on toki aggregaatin tarpeessa, joten en tiedä mitä VR:n väen mielissä oikeastaan liikkuu. Luulisi ettei uusien aggregaattivaunujen hankkiminen (muutos matkatavaravaunuista, esimerkiksi) olisi ylivoimainen tehtävä, jos nykyiset kerran tosiaan ovat liian kuluneita.

----------


## moxu

> joten en tiedä mitä VR:n väen mielissä oikeastaan liikkuu.


Mitä Sibeliukseen tulee, ei VR:n väen mielessä ole pitkiin aikoihin liikkunut yhtään mitään. Juna on kokonaisuudessaan jäänne muinaisilta ajoilta ja sen "brändin" suunnittelijoilla on pää ollut tyhjempi kuin kirkko keskimääräisenä sunnuntaiaamuna.

----------


## SD202

Ehkä olisi tehtävä samoin kuin Unkarin ja Slovakian välisessä junaliikenteessä. Miskolcin (HU) ja Kosicen (SK) välisissä junissa on molempien maiden vaunukalustoa samassa pötkössä. Tällöin matkustajalla on varaa valita, kumpaa rautatieyhtiötä "suosii". Itse valitsimme erään toisen harrastajan kanssa kalustonsa puhtaana pitävän ZSSK:n vaunun, koska olimme jo kyllästyneitä hieman likaisiin MAV:n vaunuihin.

Ja onhan tuolla InterRail -keskustelupalstoillakin annettu vinkkejä siitä, minkä maalainen (makuu)vaunu kannattaa valita niissä yöjunissa, joissa on monenmaalaista kalustoa.

----------


## TEP70

> Luulisi ettei uusien aggregaattivaunujen hankkiminen (muutos matkatavaravaunuista, esimerkiksi) olisi ylivoimainen tehtävä, jos nykyiset kerran tosiaan ovat liian kuluneita.


EFit-vaunuja lienee liikenteessä 38 kpl, EFiti-vaunuja 14 ja Fot-vaunuja 10. Tuntuisi, että tuossa on aika paljon ylimääräisiä nykyiseen siniseen liikenteeseen, eli sopivia aihioita ainakin löytyisi. Onkohan kyse siitä, ettei Vaasan IC ole enää kovin houkutteleva, kun Seinäjoelta eteenpäin liikennöivät Pendolinot ovat sitä nopeampia. Tosin eipä varmaan vaihto sinisestä kalustosta Pendolinoon Seinäjoella ole myöskään kovin houkutteleva vaihtoehto nykyiselle suoralle IC-junalle.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Eki

> Asiasta toiseen: ilmeisesti IC-runkoa on Sibeliukseen ainakin harkittu. Ex-vauuja on käytetty Sherbinkan koeradalla Moskovan seudulla. En tosin ollenkaan tiedä, millä aikataululla kalusto muuttuisi, vai onko suunnitelmista mahdollisesti luovuttu. Esimerkiksi, jos VR on luopumassa aggregaattivaunuista, IC-rungon käyttö Venäjän puolella saattaisi aiheuttaa ongelmia.


Tiedä siitä sitten, mutta minkähän takia luulette 2-kerrosvaunujen päädyissä olevan varaus myös kahdelle loppuopastinvalolle n. 1,5 m nykyisten valojen yläpuolella..?

Joku kertoi, että venäläisistä vetureista ei saada 1500 VAC:a vaunuille. Mikäli totta, niin Venäjän liikenteessä on pakko käyttää öljypoltinlämmityksellä varustettuja (= sinisiä) vaunuja. En ole tätä tietoa tarkistanut.

----------


## JE

> Joku kertoi, että venäläisistä vetureista ei saada 1500 VAC:a vaunuille. Mikäli totta, niin Venäjän liikenteessä on pakko käyttää öljypoltinlämmityksellä varustettuja (= sinisiä) vaunuja. En ole tätä tietoa tarkistanut.


Tai IC-vaunuja ja aggregaattivaunua.




> Tiedä siitä sitten, mutta minkähän takia luulette 2-kerrosvaunujen päädyissä olevan varaus myös kahdelle loppuopastinvalolle n. 1,5 m nykyisten valojen yläpuolella..?


Totta on, että myös kaksikerroksisten käyttö voisi jossain vaiheesa olla loogista naapurin puolella. Ongelmana on kuitenkin, että ovet ovat ykköskerroksessa ja suomalaiselle laiturikorkeudelle sovitettuja. Venäjällä laiturikorkeus on olennaisesti korkeampi.

----------


## moxu

> Liittyen Sibeliuksen heikkolaatuiseen ilmastointiin (lue:ilmastointia ei ole) olen tehnyt VR:lle kyselyn, jossa myös ehdotan Sibeliuksen nykyisen romukuntoisen vaunuston korvaamista IC-vaunustolla. VR:n viestintäjohtaja lupasi, että juttu julkaistaan syyskuun Sivuraiteella. Odotan jo mielenkiinnolla VR:n muutenkin kieliakrobaatin kykyjä omaavan tiedotusvastaavan vastauksia aiheeseen..


VR:n vastaus kysymykseeni (koko keskstelu luettavissa syyskuun Matkaan-lehdestä) oli sen suuntainen, että IC-vaunustoa Sibeliukseen on tosiaan harkittu. Ongelman isoin osa on siinä, että kansainvälisessä liikenteessä pitää vaunustomuutoksille saada toisen osapuolen hyväksyntä. Parhaassa tapauksessa Sibeliuksen vaunusto muutetaan IC-vaunustoksi piankin ja VR:n viimeiset avo-osastolliset tupakkavaunut lähtevät, jos eivät romikselle niin ainakin pois tämäntyyppisestä liikenteestä.

----------


## TEP70

> Neuvostoliiton aikana Tolstoin ja Repinin ravintolavaunut myivät ruokaa ja juomaa venäläisin hinnoin, mutta Neuvostoliiton hajottua Suomen hallitus määräsi että näissä tapahtuvasta myynnistä pitää Suomen alueella maksaa asianmukaiset verot. Tämä koskee tietysti myös "Sibbeä".


En tiedä, mikä vaikutus tuolla veropäätöksellä on hintoihin ollut, mutta kyllä ainakin Repinin ravintolavaunussa on venäläiset hinnat tänäkin päivänä (eli selkeästi halvemmat kuin Sibeliuksessa). Tolstoilla en ole matkustanut.

----------


## Compact

> ..ainakin Repinin ravintolavaunussa on venäläiset hinnat


Muutama vuosi sitten kävin päiväseltään harrastamassa Moskovan ratikoita ja junana oli yöjuna Tolstoi mennen-tullen. Ravintolavaunussa nautittu täydellinen illallinen alkukaviaareineen yms. ja pääruokana sampea sekä juomana läpi koko aterian Sovetskoje Sampanskoje ja tavanomaiset ruokaryypyt, jotta pääsisi mukaan naapurin ilmapiiriin. Tarkkaa hintaa en painanut mieleen, mutta Avecran nakkimuusi-linjaston hintatasoon verrattuna ruokailu oli, ollakseen tapahtunut Suomen kamaralla, älyttömän huokeaa. Samat hinnastot kun ovat käytössä myös Vennäänmaalla junan kulkiessa. Ravintolan keittiössä sitäpaitsi ruoka valmistetaan ns. raaka-aineista, eikä kyseessä ole kelmusta mikroon tuikatuista pikaruoista.

----------


## moxu

Edellämainittuun debattiini VR:n kanssa tuli huvittava lisäpiirre, kun sivulauseessa mainitsin ongelman ytimen, tupakoitsijoiden avo-osaston, sijaitsevan matkalla ravintolavaunuun, joka mättää heikkolaatuista tavaraa kertakäyttöastioihin. VR puolusti kertakäyttöastioiden käyttöä -josta en tosin ollut Avecraa edes varsinaisesti syyttänyt, ainoastaan todennut asian olevan näin- sillä, ettei kaikkin ravintolavaunuihin voida asentaa tiskikoneita...
Halloo! Kuvitteleeko joku, että Repinin tai Tolstoin hienoja kristallilaseja tai posliinilautasia varten junassa olisi tiskikone? 

Puolustus kuuluu sarjaan VR:n parhaat kautta aikojen, vetää melkein vertoja taannoiselle kysymykselleni miksi puolityhjä juna, jota tuohon asti olin Turkuun matkatessani suosinut, muutettiin Pendolinoksi. Vastauksena tuli Pendolino-solmio, Pendolinon esite ja saatekirje: "Kiitos kiinnostuksestanne Pendolinoa kohtaan. Kaikkia vuoroja emme valitettavasti voi muuttaa Pendolinoiksi kaluston rajallisesta määrästä johtuen."...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edellämainittuun debattiini VR:n kanssa tuli huvittava lisäpiirre, kun sivulauseessa mainitsin ongelman ytimen, tupakoitsijoiden avo-osaston, sijaitsevan matkalla ravintolavaunuun, joka mättää heikkolaatuista tavaraa kertakäyttöastioihin. VR puolusti kertakäyttöastioiden käyttöä -josta en tosin ollut Avecraa edes varsinaisesti syyttänyt, ainoastaan todennut asian olevan näin- sillä, ettei kaikkin ravintolavaunuihin voida asentaa TISKIKONEITA...
> HALLOO!!!! Kuvitteleeko joku, että Repinin tai Tolstoin hienoja kristallilaseja tai posliinilautasia varten junassa olisi tiskikone??


Jos näiden meidän toistaiseksi ainoiden kansainvälisten junien palvelutasoa pitäisi parantaa, niin seuraavat toiveet ovat erityisesti nousseet esille: 
Ravintolavaunuun on kaikissa junissa oltava aito venäläinen BAГOH PECTOPAH pöytäliinoineen ja kristallilaseineen, ja hintojen oltava venäläisiä molemmin puolin rajaa. Tax-free myyntikärry kiertämään kuten lentokoneissa.Päiväjunien oltava muilta osin kokonaan suomalaisia, savuttomia, ilmastoituja IC-junarunkojaRajamuodollisuuksien oltava pelkkiä muodollisuuksia. Suomen kansalaisille viisumivapaus ainakin Suomen lähialueille.Tolstoin makuuvaunuissa pitää olla vain 2-hengen makuuhyttejä, mutta ehdottomasti pitää perinteiseen tapaan sijoittaa eri sukupuolta edustavat matkustajat samaan hyttiin! :P

----------


## JE

> Ravintolavaunuun on kaikissa junissa oltava aito venäläinen BAГOH PECTOPAH pöytäliinoineen ja kristallilaseineen, ja hintojen oltava venäläisiä molemmin puolin rajaa. Tax-free myyntikärry kiertämään kuten lentokoneissa.Päiväjunien oltava muilta osin kokonaan suomalaisia, savuttomia, ilmastoituja IC-junarunkojaRajamuodollisuuksien oltava pelkkiä muodollisuuksia. Suomen kansalaisille viisumivapaus ainakin Suomen lähialueille.Tolstoin makuuvaunuissa pitää olla vain 2-hengen makuuhyttejä, mutta ehdottomasti pitää perinteiseen tapaan sijoittaa eri sukupuolta edustavat matkustajat samaan hyttiin!


Juuri näin. :P   :Twisted Evil:  

Jos asiaa ajattelee vakavammin, sanoisin että monipuolisuus on valttia. Ja myös naapurin toivomukset liikenteestä on huomioitava. Repin ja Sibelius saavat puolestani pysyäkin toisistaan selvästi poikkeavina. Liikenteen nopeutuminen on mahdollista vasta radan parantuessa: ilmeisesti venäläisten projekti saada juniin uudet veturit omalle puolelleen takkuaa melkoisen pahasti tällä hetkellä, eikä viisumikäytännön muuttamiselle ole perusteita.

----------


## JE

Muun muassa Turun Sanomien ja Ylen aikaisen uutissivuilla on mainittu IC-vaunujen tulevan Sibelius-junaan mahdollisesti kesän alusta lukien. Ylen Aikaisen uutinen kertoo myös, että venäläisten projekti tuoda liikenteeseen uudet veturit (sarja EP10) ja luopua samalla veturinvaihdosta Viipurissa olisivat etenemässä. Täytyypä toivoa ettei tämä uutinen ole ylioptimistinen, RZD on kuitenkin tilannut vetureita vain tusinan verran koko maahan.

----------


## moxu

Kysäisin Sibeliuksen vaunutilannetta matkamessuilla VR:n edustajalta ja hänen mukaansa Oktobrskayan kanssa on jo neljän vuoden ajan käyty neuvotteluja Sibeliuksen vaunuston päivittämisestä. Eli suomeksi: aiheesta ei kannata lausua mitään varmaan, ennenkuin jotain tosiaan on tapahtunut...

----------


## JE

Tuostahan jo voi päätellä yhden ongelman, eli naapurin byrokratian "evoluution". RZD:n suunnitelmiinhan kuuluu lakkauttaa nykyinen hallinnollinen jakonsa, ja esimerkiksi Oktjabrskaja Zheleznyi Dorog (Lokakuun Rautatiet) jää siten historiaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Toivottavasti VR:llä sentään ollaan selvillä siitä, kuka ylipäätään on oikea instanssi asian selville ottamiseen.

----------


## moxu

> VR-Yhtymä ja Venäjän rautatieyhtiö perustavat yhteisen kalustoyhtiön Helsingin ja Pietarin välistä liikennettä varten.
> 
> Kummankin maan yhtiöt ovat solmineet aiesopimuksen yhtiöstä, jonka tehtävä on hankkia Helsinki–Pietari-liikenteen nopeat junat ja kunnossapitopalvelut. Yhtiö on määrä perustaa kesäkuun loppuun mennessä.
> Ensimmäisen kerran yhtiön perustamisesta kerrottiin jo kuukausi sitten.
> 
> Matka-aika Helsingistä Pietariin kestää noin viisi ja puoli tuntia, mutta aikaa voi lyhentää kolmeen tuntiin. Sitä varten tarvitaan VR:n mukaan uutta kalustoa ja ratainvestointeja molemmin puolin rajaa. Suomessa pitää kunnostaa muun muassa Lahti–Luumäki-osuutta. Niin ikään kaikki rajamuodollisuudet pitäisi siirtää liikkuvaan junaan.
> Nykyistä nopeampi aikataulu ei sallisi enää veturinvaihtoja.
> 
> VR:n mukaan yhteisyritys järjestää kansainvälisen tarjouskilpailun junakalustosta ja ratkaisu junien toimittajasta pyritään tekemään tämän vuoden aikana.
> Suomen ja Venäjän välillä tehtiin viime vuonna lähes 270 000 matkaa, jossa oli kasvua edellisvuodesta kuusi prosenttia. (STT)


Tämä uutinen saattaa saada melko lyhyelläkin varoitusajalla aikaan mielenkiintoisia muutoksia Suomen idänliikenteessä. Jäämme seuraamaan...

----------


## JE

Yhtiön perustaminen ei silti tarkoita vielä toimeen ryhtymistä. Itse odotan ensi sijassa sitä, että Sibelius vihdoin saisi ne IC-vaunut.

----------


## moxu

Ilta-Sanomat tutustui Tolstoin uusittuun bisnes- ja ravintolakonseptiin:



> Näky on kuin keisarin salonkivaunusta: kultaa, punaista, samettia, posliinia, kristallia. Helsingin ja Moskovan väliä kulkevan Tolstoi-junan pari vaunua pantiin uusiksi bisnesväen tarpeisiin. 
> Liikemiehet voivat painaa päänsä pehmeään höyhentyynyyn ja katsella yli 12-tuntisen matkan ratoksi hytissään dvd:tä tai poiketa omassa hyttibaarissa yömyssyllä. Kuumia kesäöitä varten on ilmastointi, oma suihkukin on tietysti käytössä. 
> 
> Myös ravintolavaunu on uudistunut erilliseen baariin ja ruokailupuoleen, joissa ei kullanväriä ole säästelty. Ruokalista on yhä on perinteisen venäläinen seljankoineen ja borssikeittoineen. 
> 
> Kiireisillä liikemiehillä on aikaa liikkua myös junalla. Helsingin ja Moskovan välillä asiakkaista 40 prosenttia on bisnesväkeä. Viime vuonna heidän osuutensa kasvoi kuusi prosenttia. Tämän vuoden tammi-huhtikuussa tehtiin 91000 matkaa, mikä on 22 prosenttia enemmän kuin viime vuonna samana aikana. 
> 
> Matkustajista 61 prosenttia on venäläisiä ja 30 prosenttia suomalaisia. Venäläisten tekemät matkat lisääntyivät neljänneksen viime vuoteen verrattuna. 
> - Vaunujen uusiminen ei ole extempore-reaktio kasvuun, vaan sitä on harkittu pitkään. Muutama vuosi sitten Tolstoissa oli erillinen bisnesvaunu, mutta se tuli tiensä päähän. Venäjän rautatieyhtiö RZT on muutenkin uusinut kalustoaan ja tämä on osa uudistusta, VR:n kansainvälisen markkinoinnin suunnittelupäällikkö Maarit Haavisto selvittää.


Venäjänliikenteessä tapahtuu muutamia muitakin uudistuksia. Pietarin junat muuttavat taas Suomen asemalle ja matka nopeutuu oikoradan myötä -mikä nyt sinällään ei ole mikään uutinen...
Nyt on sitten lopulta tapahtumassa myös tuo kaatopaikkakuntoisen Sibben vaihto edellisen ikäluokan poistovaunuihin, eli yksikerroksisiin IC-kalustoon. Ikävä juttu sikäli, että se merkitsee aika monen Ex-vaunun poistumista kotimaanliikenteestä, missä niitä kipeästi kaikkiin pitkänmatkanjuniin kyllä kaivattaisiin. Onhan Ex monessa suhteessa mukavin VR:n matkustajavaunutyypeistä; matkatavara- ja jalkatilaa riittävästi, ilmastointi, alipainevessa ja savustamo. Sekä tietysti viimemainitusta seuraava lyhyt matka ravintolavaunuun...
Varmaan VR ottaa Ex-vaunujen Venäjänliikenteeseen siirtämisestä taas yhden lisäperusteen muuttaa pika- ja ehkä jopa IC-juniakin IC2:ksi -mikä vähentää myös ravintolavaunujen määrää...Mutta Suomen rautateiden parhaat ravintolavaunut ovat ja pysyvät venäläisjunissa -eli ollenkaan huono ajatus ei olisi sekään, että annettaisiin venäläisten hoitaa omalla kalustollaan kaikki Suomeen kulkevat Venäjänliikenteen vuorot...

----------


## kemkim

> Onhan Ex monessa suhteessa mukavin VR:n matkustajavaunutyypeistä; matkatavara- ja jalkatilaa riittävästi, ilmastointi, alipainevessa ja savustamo.


Minua ei kyllä haittaa yhtään vaunujen uusiutuminen IC2-tasoisiksi. Yksikerroksiset IC-vaunut ovat minusta aika ankeita. Tuuletusjärjestelmä kohisee voimakkaasti, ilmastointi puuttuu joten kesäisin tulee hiki, ilmanvaihto muutenkin huono ja ilma seisoo. Penkit ovat siedettäviä, mutta ei niissä uusissakaan minusta mitään vikaa ole. Nämä IC2:than ovat mukavuudeltaan kuin takavuosien 1. luokan vaunut, kun niissä on penkkikohtaiset lamput, radiopistokkeet ja kaikki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin ja Moskovan väliä kulkevan Tolstoi-junan pari vaunua pantiin uusiksi bisnesväen tarpeisiin.


Ovatko Tolstoin uudet vaunut ulkoa päin samanlaisia kuin vanhat? Kulkevatko ne nyt jo sekä parillisina että parittomina päivinä kulkevassa Tolstoissa? 




> Nyt on sitten lopulta tapahtumassa myös tuo kaatopaikkakuntoisen Sibben vaihto edellisen ikäluokan poistovaunuihin, eli yksikerroksisiin IC-kalustoon.


Miten muuten on järjestetty pääsy sisään Ex-vaunuihin Venäjän korkeilta asemalaitureilta jotka ovat lähes vaunun lattian tasolla, mutta vaunun portaat kokonaan ovien sisäpuolella? Tuleeko niihin kanssa jonkinlainen "kansi" kuten venäläisissä sekä VR:n siniharmaissa vaunuissa jolla peitetään porras ja jonka päälle astutaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## M62

Muutama päivä sitten RZD allekirjoitti ICE-junien ostossopimuksen Siemensen kannsa. Kai noita nähdään lähitulevaisuudessa Suomessakin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muutama päivä sitten RZD allekirjoitti ICE-junien ostossopimuksen Siemensen kannsa. Kai noita nähdään lähitulevaisuudessa Suomessakin.


Siemensiltä ostetuilta Velaro-junilla (joiden tunnetuin käyttökohde on juurikin Saksan ICE-junat) ei sinänsä ole mitään tekemistä Suomen liikenteen kanssa. Nuo Velarot hankittiin Venäjän sisäisille nopeille yhteyksille. Vaikkei niiden hankinta myös VR:n ja RZD:n yhteiselle kalustoyhtiölle mahdotonta ole, Suomen ja Venäjän väliseen liikenteeseen hankitaan silti hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä kallistuvakorista kalustoa.

----------


## TANDE

Onko muuten Repin/Tolstoi pakko matkustaa venäjälle asti, tai esimerkiksi Helsingistä Kouvolaan?

----------


## moxu

On. Sama pätee Sibeliukseenkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko muuten Repin/Tolstoi pakko matkustaa venäjälle asti, tai esimerkiksi Helsingistä Kouvolaan?


Konnarit tuskin poistumista sentään valvovat, mutta ainakin lippu on pakko ostaa valtakunnan rajan yli.

----------


## kemkim

> Konnarit tuskin poistumista sent&#228;&#228;n valvovat, mutta ainakin lippu on pakko ostaa valtakunnan rajan yli.


Ent&#228;s jos menee kyytiin vaikka Kouvolasta ja junan suuntana on Helsinki? Millaisen lipun konnari myy, vai h&#228;&#228;t&#228;&#228;k&#246; Lahdessa pois junasta, jolloin tulisi ilmainen matka tai tarkastusmaksu kouraan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Entäs jos menee kyytiin vaikka Kouvolasta ja junan suuntana on Helsinki? Millaisen lipun konnari myy, vai häätääkö Lahdessa pois junasta, jolloin tulisi ilmainen matka tai tarkastusmaksu kouraan?


Veikkaan, että et pääse junaan sisään. Jos pääset, tulet ulos ennen kuin juna jatkaa matkaansa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Veikkaan, että et pääse junaan sisään. Jos pääset, tulet ulos ennen kuin juna jatkaa matkaansa.


Ok. Aika jähmeältä tuntuu tämä järjestelmä, jos ei voi Suomen sisäisiä matkoja tehdä Venäjän junilla tai busseilla. Miksikähän passeja ja viisumeja ei voitaisi tarkastaa vasta viimeisen Suomen aseman jälkeen ennen rajaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Veikkaan, että et pääse junaan sisään. Jos pääset, tulet ulos ennen kuin juna jatkaa matkaansa.


Ainoat poikkeuset jotka tiedän ketkä saavat kulkea Venäjän liikenteen junilla kotimaassa, ovat VR:n henkilökunta, jotka saavat kulkea Sibelius-junalla, jos matka liittyy työtehtävien hoitoon, ja määränpää on Vainikkala, jonne ei muilla junilla pääse. 




> Ok. Aika jähmeältä tuntuu tämä järjestelmä, jos ei voi Suomen sisäisiä matkoja tehdä Venäjän junilla tai busseilla. Miksikähän passeja ja viisumeja ei voitaisi tarkastaa vasta viimeisen Suomen aseman jälkeen ennen rajaa?


Suomen ja Venäjän väliset valtiolliset liikennesopimukset määrää niin. Määräykset siis koskevat junaliikenteen lisäksi myös bussiliikennettä. Ja ne sopimukset eivät jousta yhtään. Kysyin kerran  Matkahuollosta jos saisi matkustaa Helsinki-Pietari bussilla vain Loviisaan, koska oli joulupäivä ja mitään muuta bussia ei olisi kulkenut aamupäivänä, mutta se ei käynyt päinsä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## otto s

> Konnarit tuskin poistumista sentään valvovat, mutta ainakin lippu on pakko ostaa valtakunnan rajan yli.


Kuka tietää?Voivathan ne valvoakkin,mutta en menisi maksamaan venäjän matkan hintaa välille Helsinki-Vainikkala.Niin erikoinen kokemus se ei ole ellei mene Repinillä tai Tolstoilla.Niiden vaunuemännät luultavasti pystyvät valvomaan myös poistumista.

----------


## Aleksi.K

No niin, Venäjän junista kilpailija Ruotsin laivoille.. Laitetaan jokaseen junaan kokonainen vaunu tax-freeksi ja mainostetaan vielä "erinlaisella" ostosmatkana nii johan alkaa matkustajamäärät nousemaan.. Eikä sovi unohtaa makuuvaunuja ja tietysti uuden tyyppistä konserttivaunua, missä sitten esiintyisi Kari Tapio bändeineen (esimerkiksi).. Tehdään venäjän junista ihan uuden tyyppinen tuote. Tälläinen voisi olla esimerkiksi "24 tunnin junailu" joka menisi Helsingistä Moskovaan ja takaisin. Samaan tyyliin kun Turku-Tukholma laivat..

----------


## TEP70

No niin, nyt löytyy uusimmasta Resiinasta kuvia sekä TEP70-vetureista että uudesta EP10-veturista Suomen maaperällä (Vainikkalassa). Heti kun muuttaa Lappeenrannasta pois, alkaa tapahtua! Aika monta kertaa ehdin kuitenkin Vainikkalassa keväälläkin käydä kuikuilemassa, että josko tänään olisi TEP70-veturi jossakin junassa, mutta ei tärpännyt.  :Sad:

----------


## vristo

Tällainen pikku-uutinen löytyi laadukkaan oloiselta http://www.railjournal.com sivustolta.




> Russia
> Alstom, Bombardier, CAF, Siemens, and Talgo are bidding to supply high-speed rolling stock to Russian Railways for services between St Petersburg and Helsinki, Finland.

----------


## SlaverioT

Tämähän on suuri juttu jos se on totta. 

Siis onko kyse taas siitä että itänaapuri sooloilee. 
Eikö VR ja Venäjän rautatiet RZD (tai jotain) perustaneet yhteisen kalustoyhtiön kaluston hankintaan? Ainakaan VR ei ole mitään ilmoitellut asiasta...

Jos saa toivoa niin toivon että Talgo voittaa niin saadaan ehkä edes osia töistä Otanmäelle. Alstomiinhan ei ole luottaminen jos se tarjoaa Pendolinoja tai vastaavia.

----------


## Zimba

> Tämähän on suuri juttu jos se on totta. 
> 
> Siis onko kyse taas siitä että itänaapuri sooloilee. 
> Eikö VR ja Venäjän rautatiet RZD (tai jotain) perustaneet yhteisen kalustoyhtiön kaluston hankintaan? Ainakaan VR ei ole mitään ilmoitellut asiasta...


Uutisessa lienee asioita yksinkertaistettu hieman. Oikeastihan tuossa tarkoitetaan VR:n ja RZD:n yhteisyritystä Karelian Trains Ltd:tä, joka nuo junat hankkii. RZD:n sivuilla asiasta on kerrottu selvemmin.

----------


## vristo

Lisää aiheesta (ja aihetta sivuten) varsin kiinnostavassa artikkelissa: Linkki

Odotamme innolla, mitä tuleman pitää.

----------


## TEP70

Kävin Pietarissa 23.-25.2. kokeeksi lentokoneella, kun Finnair tarjosi menopaluulippua hintaan 150 . Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että tuon kokemuksen perusteella Karelian Trainsilla on pomminvarmat markkinat, etenkin jos matka-aikaa saadaan lyhennettyä nykyisestä ja junaan päästäkseen ei tarvitse käydä läpi samanlaista idioottitarkastusta kuin lentoasemilla nykyään. Terroristit ovat jo voittaneet sodan terrorismia vastaan.

Matka alkoi heti hyvin, kun kone jäi lähdöstä myöhään yli 40 minuuttia, kun se ei ehtinyt Helsinkiin ajoissa jostain toisesta lennosta. 

Pietarin päässä asiat sujuivat jouheasti, kun oli vain reppu selässä. Kävelin 15 minuutissa ulos asemalta ja hyppäsin reittitaksiin, joka toi minut keskustaan.

Paluusuunnassa ei ollut tietoa, kauanko muodollisuuksiin menee aikaa Pietarin kentällä. Olin kentällä jo 16.30, kun koneen lähtöaika oli 18.50. Tuntia myöhemmin olisi hyvin voinut ainakin tällä kerralla kentälle saapua. Mutta eikö kone ollut taas myöhässä jo valmiiksi sen 40 minuuttia!

Samaan aikaan, 16.32 lähtee Sibelius Suomen asemalta. Varsinainen vitsi oli, että olin lopulta Helsingin keskustassa kokonaista puoli tuntia ennen Sibeliusta. Se siitä lentoliikenteen nopeudesta ja kätevyydestä. Ikinä enää en mene lentokoneella Pietariin. Finnairille (ja Pulkovolle) koittaa kovat ajat, kun Karelian Trains aloittaa liikenteen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nyt kun uusi juna-aika alkoi niin Sibelius uusittiin niin, että sehän on nykyisin ic-vaunuista koostuva. Varmaankin ihan hyvä uudistus. Myös Tolstoin vaunuja uusittiin. Nyt on enään Repin ns. vanhalla kalustolla. Koskahan sen aika tulisi uusiutua. Ikä alkaa kuitenkin jo painamaan mittarissa aika näkyvästi. En tiedä miten venäjällä junista pidetään huolta, mutta päälle päin voisi kuvitella sen olevan jostain 60-luvun lopulta..

----------


## TEP70

> Nyt kun uusi juna-aika alkoi niin Sibelius uusittiin niin, että sehän on nykyisin ic-vaunuista koostuva. Varmaankin ihan hyvä uudistus. Myös Tolstoin vaunuja uusittiin. Nyt on enään Repin ns. vanhalla kalustolla. Koskahan sen aika tulisi uusiutua. Ikä alkaa kuitenkin jo painamaan mittarissa aika näkyvästi. En tiedä miten venäjällä junista pidetään huolta, mutta päälle päin voisi kuvitella sen olevan jostain 60-luvun lopulta..


Ihmettelen, jos Repiniin tulee vielä uusia vaunuja, kun Karelian Trains aloittaa kuitenkin muutaman vuoden sisällä. Eivät ne vaunut ole sen vanhempia kuin 1980-luvulta. Piirustukset kyllä ovat vanhempia.  :Smile:  Mutta kun kerran suunnitellaan hyvä perusvaunu, niin pitäähän niitä nyt sitten 50 vuotta rakentaa.  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ihmettelen, jos Repiniin tulee vielä uusia vaunuja, kun Karelian Trains aloittaa kuitenkin muutaman vuoden sisällä.


Aivan totta, mutta ainakin maalia pintaa nuo kaipaisivat. Sen verran olen niitä katsellut ja sitä miettinyt..

----------


## moxu

> Ihmettelen, jos Repiniin tulee vielä uusia vaunuja, kun Karelian Trains aloittaa kuitenkin muutaman vuoden sisällä. Eivät ne vaunut ole sen vanhempia kuin 1980-luvulta. Piirustukset kyllä ovat vanhempia.  Mutta kun kerran suunnitellaan hyvä perusvaunu, niin pitäähän niitä nyt sitten 50 vuotta rakentaa.


Viime aikoina Repin on ainakin näyttänyt kulkevan aiemmasta poikkeavan näköisellä vaunustolla. Onko kyseessä uudet yksilöt vai onko vanhalle kalustolle näytetty pensseliä? Ja jos vaihdoksia on tapahtunut, niin onko Repin kuitenkin yhä "aito" venäläinen matkustajajuna eikä mikään länsimaiseen hapatukseen pyrkivä sekasikiö?

----------


## TEP70

> Viime aikoina Repin on ainakin näyttänyt kulkevan aiemmasta poikkeavan näköisellä vaunustolla. Onko kyseessä uudet yksilöt vai onko vanhalle kalustolle näytetty pensseliä? Ja jos vaihdoksia on tapahtunut, niin onko Repin kuitenkin yhä "aito" venäläinen matkustajajuna eikä mikään länsimaiseen hapatukseen pyrkivä sekasikiö?


Kyllä ne uusia vaunuja ovat. Ravintola on saattanut saada maalia pintaan, mutta muuten DDR-kalusto on Repinissä historiaa. Ainakin kakkosluokan vaunut on valmistanut pietarilainen ZAO Vagonmash, ei siis Tverin vaunutehdas. Vaunuissa on ilmastointi. Yleisilme on kyllä venäläinen, mutta tiettyä pyrkimystä kohti länsimaisuutta on havaittavissa.

----------


## TEP70

Heko heko, tällaisesta tempusta en olekaan vielä kuullut: Sibelius vedettiin tänään EP10:llä Pietarista Viipuriin, jossa eteen vaihdettiin VL82M.  :Very Happy: 

Kuulemma Pietarin ja Viipurin välillä on ratatöissä iso pyörä alkanut pyöriä. Lähes koko väli on remontissa. Vaihteita ja päällysrakennetta uusitaan, paalutuksia ja ojituksia tehdään, sähköistys menee kokonaan uusiksi jne. Pitäisi päästä taas katsomaan, miltä siellä näyttää. Vasta 17.11. olisi reissu tulossa, miten sinne asti kestää?  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

2010 pitäisi tulla sitten näitä uuden sukupolven pendolinoja, ja matka-aika helsinki-pietari 3 tuntia. Niitä kuvia, miten olen nähnyt saa Venäjän liikenne todella ison uudistuksen. Mitenhän vain käy Sibeliuksen ja Repinin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitenhän vain käy Sibeliuksen ja Repinin?


Miksi niiden ajamista muka pitäisi edes harkita enää sitten, kun välillä on neljä Pendolinoa? Jos niistä kolme pidetään liikenteessä, saadaan Helsingin ja Pietarin välille ainakin kuusi junaparia.

Sinänsä neljä junaa vaikuttaa oudolta määrältä, ellei ole tarkoitus, että kaikki ovat koko ajan liikenteessä. Sekin tuntuisi oudolta, koska määräaikaishuoltoja tulee joka tapauksessa, vaikka junat pysyisivätkin muuten aivan ehjinä koko ajan. Kolmella junalla liikennöinti taas tekee vähän epätasaisen tarjonnan, koska vain toisesta kaupungista voi silloin lähteä kaksi aamujunaa.

Aikaero tietysti toimii Helsingistä lähtevien haitaksi, joten sinänsä voi olla järkevää tarjota kaksi aamujunaa vain Pietarista. Mutta ehkäpä kysyntää silti on nimenomaan Helsingistä Pietariin päin tapahtuvalla aamuliikenteellä, ja toisin päin vähemmän.

----------


## Compact

> Kuulemma Pietarin ja Viipurin välillä on ratatöissä iso pyörä alkanut pyöriä. Lähes koko väli on remontissa. Vasta 17.11. olisi reissu tulossa, miten sinne asti kestää?


Ratatyöt muuttivat junien aikatauluja jo syyskuun lopulla hitaammaksi ja lisää muutoksia tullee ensi kuussa. 

Pietarista lähdetään huomattavasti kesäaikatauluja aikaisemmin ja sinne saavutaan vastaavasti myöhemmin.




> 2010 pitäisi tulla sitten näitä uuden sukupolven pendolinoja, ja matka-aika Helsinki-Pietari 3 tuntia. Mitenhän vain käy Sibeliuksen ja Repinin?


No eihän sellaisia junia enää silloin ole olemassa. 

Vain Karelian Pendolinoja (Sm6) Pietariin ja Moskovan makuuvaunujuna Tolstoi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Voisikohan olla mahdollista, että Vr tulevaisuudessa liikennöisi Moskovan yöjunaa? Vr:llä olisi kalustoa, ja jos vanhoja makuuvaunuja kunnostetaan saadaan niistä entistä ehompia.

----------


## vompatti

> Voisikohan olla mahdollista, että Vr tulevaisuudessa liikennöisi Moskovan yöjunaa? Vr:llä olisi kalustoa, ja jos vanhoja makuuvaunuja kunnostetaan saadaan niistä entistä ehompia.


Tolstoissa on nyt ymmärtääkseni suhteellisen uudet vaunut. Miksi ne pitäisi vaihtaa ikivanhoihin? Sinisistä vaunuista voidaan todella suurella remontilla saada yhtä ylelliset ja tarkoitukseensopivat kuin Tolstoin nykyisistä vaunuista, mutta järkeä siinäkään ei ole.

Vanhat makuuvaunut kannattaisi kunnostaa ennemmin vaikka Kuusamon yöjunaliikenteeseen.

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta ehkäpä kysyntää silti on nimenomaan Helsingistä Pietariin päin tapahtuvalla aamuliikenteellä, ja toisin päin vähemmän.


Miksi nimenomaan näin päin? Junayhteyttähän käyttävät pääasiassa venäläiset. Lähtevätkö venäläiset Helsingistä aamulla matkaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi nimenomaan näin päin? Junayhteyttähän käyttävät pääasiassa venäläiset. Lähtevätkö venäläiset Helsingistä aamulla matkaan?


Ei minulla ole tietoa asiasta, mutta arveluni on, että suomalaiset tekevät enemmän bisnestä Pietarissa kuin venäläiset Helsingissä. En ole ainakaan kuullut yhdestäkään venäläisen bisneksen tulosta Suomeen, mutta Pietariinhan haluavat täällä kaikki.

Venäläisten vapaa-ajanmatkat Suomeen ovat sitten asia erikseen, mutta se ei välttämättä vaadi aamujunia. Vapaa-ajanmatkalle ei välttämättä haluta lähteä viiden aikaan aamulla, kun bisnesmatkalle on pakko.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Junayhteyttähän käyttävät pääasiassa venäläiset. Lähtevätkö venäläiset Helsingistä aamulla matkaan?


Kyllähän venäläiset enemmän ja eihän ne nyt Suomeen lähde aamulla klo. 7.27. Tällaisen käsityksen olen ssanut, kun Repinin ja Tolstoin aikoihin venäläiset lähtevät Venäjälle (laitureilla kuuluu enemmän venäjää kuin suomea) ja suomalaiset aamulla




> Ei minulla ole tietoa asiasta, mutta arveluni on, että suomalaiset tekevät enemmän bisnestä Pietarissa kuin venäläiset Helsingissä. En ole ainakaan kuullut yhdestäkään venäläisen bisneksen tulosta Suomeen, mutta Pietariinhan haluavat täällä kaikki.


Itsekään en ole kuullut, mutta suomalaiset tuntuu tekevän Venäjän junilla juuri työmatkoja. Kesällä Helsingissä ei tullut vastaan Venäjän junien tullessa/lähtiessä yhtään venäläistä bisnesmiestä/-naista, mutta suomalaisia tuli.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pietarin Laatokan asema on kaupungin modernein rautatieasema ja sieltä lienee jonkin verran hyvät kaupunkiliikenneyhteydet ydinkeskustaan. Tolstoi ei siis kierrä kaupunkia, vaan kulkee kaupungin kautta. Ihan niin hyvin kuin tuon kokoluokan metropolissa voidaan ajatella. Ja matkustajia kulkee tietysti Tolstoissa myös Moskovan ja Pietarin välillä. Samoinkuin Tveristä ja Bologoesta ja missä se juna nyt pysähtyykin.


Tuo on ollut tiedossa toki, että Tolstoi on muutaman vuoden ajan pysähtynyt Pietarin Laatokan asemalla. Mutta se että junasa ei ole ainoatakaan päivävaunua, ainoastan makuuvaunuja, tekee hankalaksi suomalaisille makustaa sillä pelkästään Pietariin tai Viipuriin. 

Vielä 1960-luvulla ymmärtääkseni Suomen ja Venäjän välillä kulki vain yksi juna/suunta/päivä. Silti samalla junalla oli mahdollista matkusta sekä Vipuriin,  Leningradiin että Moskovaan. Pelkästään Leningradiin menevät vaunut olivat kaikki päivävaunuja ja juna pysähtyi Leningradissa ymmärtääkseni ns Moskovan asemalla, jossa Hki-Moskovan makuuvaunut kytkettiin Leningradin ja Moskovan välillä kulkevaan Neukkulan lippulaivajunaan "Punaiseen Nuoleen". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Tuo on ollut tiedossa toki, että Tolstoi on muutaman vuoden ajan pysähtynyt Pietarin Laatokan asemalla. Mutta se että junassa ei ole ainoatakaan päivävaunua, ainoastaan makuuvaunuja, tekee hankalaksi suomalaisille matkustaa sillä pelkästään Pietariin tai Viipuriin.


Ennenkuin Pietarin Laatokan asema avattiin liikenteelle, Tolstoi pysähtyi Pietarissa/Leningradissa kehäradalla eräällä seisakkeella, jonka nimeä en nyt muista. Olisiko ollut muotoa "kilometri se-ja-se"? Infrastuktuurisesti se oli lähellä suomalaista nykyseisaketta "Paimenportti", mutta matkustajalaituri oli tosin pitempi. 

Kerran siinä pysähdyksen aikana hereilläolessani jäi mieleen, että seisakkeen läheisyydessä oli jokin esikaupunkiraitiotie jonkin puskan takana. Suomalaisille matkustajille Pietarin seisakkeen olemassaolosta ei kerrottu yleisöaikatauluissa, sillä seisakkeen käyttö olisi edellyttänyt matkustajalta suurempaa viisautta, eli siis miten sieltä pääsee polkuja pitkin ihmisten ilmoille ja suurin vaikeus olisi tietysti matkallelähtiessä yksinkertaisesti sen löytämisen vaikeus.

Paikalliset osasivat käyttää seisaketta hyvin, matkustajavaihto oli runsasta. Ja niin, ei makuuvaunujunassa Venäjällä ole kai muutenkaan päivävaunuja, miksi siis pitäisi olla Tolstoissa? Jos päivävaunuja käytetään yleensä yöjunissa, tietävämmät korjatkoot... Ehkä on mukana jokin yksittäinen makuuvaunu, jonka vuoteita ei ole avattu yöasentoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kerran siinä pysähdyksen aikana hereilläolessani jäi mieleen, että seisakkeen läheisyydessä oli jokin esikaupunkiraitiotie jonkin puskan takana. Suomalaisille matkustajille Pietarin seisakkeen olemassaolosta ei kerrottu yleisöaikatauluissa, sillä seisakkeen käyttö olisi edellyttänyt matkustajalta suurempaa viisautta, eli siis miten sieltä pääsee polkuja pitkin ihmisten ilmoille ja suurin vaikeus olisi tietysti matkallelähtiessä yksinkertaisesti sen löytämisen vaikeus.
> 
> Paikalliset osasivat käyttää seisaketta hyvin, matkustajavaihto oli runsasta.


Muistan itse käyneeni laiturilla tupakalla junan seistessä kyseisellä seisakkeella. Mutta sitten vaunupalvelija ottti minut niskasta kiinni, sanoi jotain venäjäksi ja riuhtaisi sisään, ja sitten juna lähti nykien likkelle, ja taakse jäivät Leningradin sumut. 

Olen ymärtänyt että pysähdys siellä oli kokonaan teknistä laatua, ja uutta on minulle että venäläismatkustajat olisivat saaneet nousta kyytiin tai pois kyseisellä seisakkeella. 




> Ja niin, ei makuuvaunujunassa Venäjällä ole kai muutenkaan päivävaunuja, miksi siis pitäisi olla Tolstoissa? Jos päivävaunuja käytetään yleensä yöjunissa, tietävämmät korjatkoot... Ehkä on mukana jokin yksittäinen makuuvaunu, jonka vuoteita ei ole avattu yöasentoon.


Se on totta, että Venäjällä samat vaunut toimivat monessa tarkoituksessa. Tarkoitin sitä että Helsingin ja Pietarin välille ei myydä istumapaikkoja Tolstoihin, vaikka sellainen kai periaatteessa olis mahdollista järjestää, niin että yhdessä vaunupuoliskosa olisi hyttejä joiden vuoteet on käännetty ylös. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Eki

> Sinänsä neljä junaa vaikuttaa oudolta määrältä ... vaikka junat pysyisivätkin muuten aivan ehjinä koko ajan.



Ennemmin työmies työllään rikastuu...

----------


## PNu

> Vielä 1960-luvulla ymmärtääkseni Suomen ja Venäjän välillä kulki vain yksi juna/suunta/päivä. Silti samalla junalla oli mahdollista matkusta sekä Vipuriin,  Leningradiin että Moskovaan. Pelkästään Leningradiin menevät vaunut olivat kaikki päivävaunuja


Mutta Leningradiin kulki 60-luvulla ainakin useimpina vuosina päivävaunu vain kesällä (2-3 kuukauden ajan) ja silloinkin muutamina kausina ainoastaan pari kertaa viikossa. Käsittääkseni vaunuja ei myöskään ollut useita vaan yksi ainoa. Joskus satunnaisesti päivävaunu(ja) on voinut kulkea muulloinkin, kuten pääsiäisen aikaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Se on totta, että Venäjällä samat vaunut toimivat monessa tarkoituksessa. Tarkoitin sitä että Helsingin ja Pietarin välille ei myydä istumapaikkoja Tolstoihin, vaikka sellainen kai periaatteessa olis mahdollista järjestää, niin että yhdessä vaunupuoliskosa olisi hyttejä joiden vuoteet on käännetty ylös.


Venäjällä matkustusfilosofia on hiukan erilainen kuin meillä. On itsestään selvää, että junissa on lähes aina makuuvaunuja, koska lähes kaikki matkat kestävät vähintään yhden yön. Päivällä sitten istutaan alasängyllä, josta voi toki myös kääriä patjan rullalle ja istua penkillä. Usein tämä ei kannata, koska tuolloin joutuu istumaan kernillä.  :Smile:  Hienommissa junissa voi halutessaan sijata vuoteensa päiväpeitolla. Ylävuoteen voi kääntää 45 asteen kulmaan, mutta alasänky on samalla penkki, joten sen kääntämisellä ei ole muuta tarkoitusta kuin pääsy sängyn alla olevaan matkatavaratilaan.

Varsinaiset päivävaunut ovat Venäjän junissa melko harvinaisia. Esimerkiksi Pietarin ja Moskovan välillä on vain pari junaa, jotka kulkevat päiväsaikaan. Niissä on avo-osastovaunuja, mutta myös tavallisia makuuvaunuja. Tuskin Tolstoihin mitään istumavaunuja koskaan tulee. Makuuvaunuissa voi istua aivan hyvin.  :Wink: 

Tolstoi ei ole kovin kätevä yhteys Pietariin / Pietarista, sillä se on kaupungissa niin myöhään / aikaisin aamulla, että esim. metroa ei oikein voi hyödyntää liityntäyhteytenä. Yöllä metro ei kulje enää siihen aikaan kun Tolstoi on Laatokan asemalla. Aamulla metro vasta juuri aloittaa siihen aikaan, kun Tolstoi jo on asemalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Venäjällä matkustusfilosofia on hiukan erilainen kuin meillä. On itsestään selvää, että junissa on lähes aina makuuvaunuja, koska lähes kaikki matkat kestävät vähintään yhden yön. Päivällä sitten istutaan alasängyllä, josta voi toki myös kääriä patjan rullalle ja istua penkillä. Usein tämä ei kannata, koska tuolloin joutuu istumaan kernillä.  Hienommissa junissa voi halutessaan sijata vuoteensa päiväpeitolla. Ylävuoteen voi kääntää 45 asteen kulmaan, mutta alasänky on samalla penkki, joten sen kääntämisellä ei ole muuta tarkoitusta kuin pääsy sängyn alla olevaan matkatavaratilaan.


Ymmärtääkseni Venäjän Rautateillä on käytässään monenlaista vaunua, ei pelkästään niitä vanhoja vihreitä joissa on muoviset vuoteet, jotka voi kääntää kovaksi penkiksi. Esim sellaisia länsiliikenteeseen  sallittuja UIC-profiilin makuuvaunuja joita ennen kulki myös Tolstoissa, ja joissa on mukava plyyssisohva päiväasennossa, miksei Tolstoissa voisi olla sellainenkin?




> Tolstoi ei ole kovin kätevä yhteys Pietariin / Pietarista, sillä se on kaupungissa niin myöhään / aikaisin aamulla, että esim. metroa ei oikein voi hyödyntää liityntäyhteytenä. Yöllä metro ei kulje enää siihen aikaan kun Tolstoi on Laatokan asemalla. Aamulla metro vasta juuri aloittaa siihen aikaan, kun Tolstoi jo on asemalla.


Onhan se pysähdys säädyttömään aikaan tietenkin oma juttunsa, mutta on maailmalla muitakin kv pikajunia jotka pysähtyvät suurkaupungeissa 0200-0500 välisenä aikana ja silti matkustajia tulee ja menee. Samoin on lentovuoojakin säädyttömiin aikoihin maailman vilkkailla lentokentillä. 

Sellaiselle turistille joka lähtee Pietariin esim pelkästään tutustumaan yöelämään, voisi Tolstoilla paluu olla kätevä juttu, tai toisalta kiireiselle liikemiehelle/naiselle tilanteissa jolloin myöhästyy aikaisemmasta päiväjunasta, tai jos se on loppuunmyyty, mutta matkaan on pakko päästä joka tapauksessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## M62

Noo onhan Karjalan tasavalta myös Suomen rajalla, joten olisi mahdollista myös aloittaa eräänä päivänä Helsinki-Petroskoi juna, joka kulkisi Kouvolan, Lappeenrannan, Parikkalan, Niiralan, Sortavalan (kulkusuunnan vaihto) ja Suojärven kautta. Viranomaisvaikeuksien ohella sitä rajoittaa myös Venäjän ratojen kohtalainen kunto ja sähköistämättömyys. Viimeisestä tekijästä puhutaan, mutta se näyttää sijoittavaan kaukotulevaisuuten. Kuitenkin, jos nopeutta saataisin nostaa jopa 120 km/h:n noita junia sais vetää TEP70 vetureillä jopa Kiteen saakka

Vaikka utopia puhunkin, mutta Petroskoin ja Turun välinen juna saisi kulkea Joensuun, Pieksämäen, Jyväskylän ja Tampereen kautta.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Helsinki-Petroskoi juna, joka kulkisi Kouvolan, Lappeenrannan, Parikkalan, Niiralan, Sortavalan (kulkusuunnan vaihto) ja Suojärven kautta. ...nopeutta saataisin nostaa jopa 120 km/h:n noita junia sais vetää TEP70 vetureillä jopa Kiteen saakka


Kulkusuunnan vaihto tapahtuisi myös Parikkalan suunnasta Niiralan radalle mentäessä, mutta tämähän olikin vain "utopiaa" ja kaikki on järjestettävissä - jos oikein haluaa.

----------


## JSL

Kuinka yleistä on että Repinissä on jokin muu kuin oma ravintolavaunu? Nimittäin "Severnaja Palmira" -niminen ravintola oli viime lauantaina (19.7.2008) jälleen siinä. Alkuvuoden junahavainnoissa on maininta samasta asiasta Toukokuussa. Silmään pisti myös se, että Repinin nimi oli ilmaistu ainoastaan erään vaunun akkunassa olevassa kyltissä, kun vanhemmissa vaunuissa oli oikein ao maalaukset.

----------


## LateZ

Lokakuun rautateillä on kovin vähän noita nimettyjä pikajunia. Moskovan lisäksi vain Helsinkiin ja Adleriin.

http://www.ozd.rzd.ru/wps/portal/ozd?STRUCTURE_ID=272

Severnaja Pal'mira -nimeä kantaa pikajuna no. 105/106 Adler-Pietari. Kansainvälisen junan ravintolavaunun tehtyä tenän on sellainen varmaankin riistetty etelän junasta. Oikeastaan mielenkiintoisempaa olisi tietää, mikä ravintola matkasi etelään silloin, kun Severnaja Pal'miran toisen rungon ravintola laitettiinkin Repinin matkaan. Itse olen havainnut useamman kerran Smena-junan vaunuja Repinissä. Onko kenelläkään havaintoja Repinin tai Tolstoin vaunuista jossain aivan muualla? Kenties netin syövereissä joku on törmännyt Repinin vaunun kuvaan Mustallamerellä tai Tolstoin vaunuun eri maanosassa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Lokakuun rautateillä on kovin vähän noita nimettyjä pikajunia. Moskovan lisäksi vain Helsinkiin ja Adleriin.
> 
> http://www.ozd.rzd.ru/wps/portal/ozd?STRUCTURE_ID=272
> 
> Severnaja Pal'mira -nimeä kantaa pikajuna no. 105/106 Adler-Pietari.


Lokakuun Rautateiden aikataulukirja vuosilta 2004-2005 tuntee myös seuraavat junien nimet (nimi, numero, reitti):

Latvijas Ekspresis, 2/1, Riga Pass. - Moskva Rizh.
Jurmala, 4/3, Riga Pass. - Moskva Rizh.
Omitsh, 13/14, Omsk - S.-Peterburg Gl.
Karelija, 17/18, Petrozavodsk - Moskva Okt.
Lev Tolstoi, 32/31, Moskva Okt. - Helsinki
Tallinn Ekspress, 34/33, Tallinn - Moskva Okt.
Sibelius, 35/36, Helsinki - S.-Peterburg Lad.
Tshernomorets ("Mustanmeren juna" tms.), 44/43, Novorossijsk - S.-P. Gl.
Tekstilnij Kraj, 45/46, Ivanovo - S.-Peterburg Gl.
Zvezda (Tähti), 52/51, Minsk - S.-Peterburg Vit.
Volga, 59/60, Gorkij - S.-Peterburg Gl.
Demidovskij Ekspress, 71/72, Sverdlovsk - S.-Peterburg Lad.
Slava (Maine, Kunnia tms.), 79/80, Volgograd - S.-Peterburg Gl.
Tsheljabinskij Ekspress, 87/88, Tsheljabinsk - S.-Peterburg Lad.
Peresvet (???), 139/140, Brjansk - S.-Peterburg Gl.
Pskov (Pihkova), 10/9, Pskov - Moskva Okt.
Baltija, 38/37, Riga - S.-Peterburg Vit.
Rybinsk, 601/602, Rybinsk - Moskva Bel.
Belyje Notshi (Valkeat yöt), 688/687, Vologda - S.-Peterburg Lad.

----------


## LateZ

Toki Lokakuun Rautateiden liikennealueella liikennöi muittenkin rautateitten nimettyjä junia. Mainitsemani linkin junat siis olivat juuri Lokakuun Rautateitten omia junia, Sibelius on VR:n, Latvijas Ekspresis LDZ:n ym. Olin itse asiassa hieman yllättynyt siitä, että Lokakuun Rautateitten kaikki nimetyt junat Helsingin ja Adlerin junia lukuunottamatta ajavat Pietarin ja Moskovan väliä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olin itse asiassa hieman yllättynyt siitä, että Lokakuun Rautateitten kaikki nimetyt junat Helsingin ja Adlerin junia lukuunottamatta ajavat Pietarin ja Moskovan väliä.


Mainitsemani aikataulukirjan mukaan junat Karelija ja Pskov kulkevat koko matkansa Lokakuun rautatien radoilla.  Olisin enemmän kuin hieman yllättynyt, jos nämä junat olisivat silti jonkin muun rautatien junia kuin Lokakuun rautatien.

----------


## TEP70

Nuo kaksi junaa ovat kyllä Lokakuun rautateiden junia. Yksi lähijunaparikin on nimetty, nimittäin 6685/6686 Pietari-Novgorod-Pietari (Novolisinon kautta). Se kantaa nimeä "Sadko".

----------


## LateZ

ТЭП70 tiennee, minkälainen prosessi tuo "Фирменный скорый" -statuksen saaminen on. Ainakin tuosta junasta "Karjala" löysin netin syövereistä jonkin jutun, jonka aiheena oli tuon statuksen takaisinsaaminen. Lippujen hintoihinkin se taitaa vaikuttaa. Kuinka paljon Venäjällä mahtaa olla kulussa nimettyjä junia, joilla kuitenkaan tuota varsinaista "firmapikajunan" statusta ei ole? Tuleeko noita junia usein uusia, menettävätkö vanhat junat usein asemansa? Kuka tuon statuksen määrittää ja voidaanko nimen käyttöä jatkaa, vaikkei juna olisikin enää tavallinen juna?

----------


## TEP70

Täällä on kaiketi virallinen lista Lokakuun rautateiden firmennyi-tyyppisistä junista ja eipä siellä tuota Petroskoin junaa ole. En tiedä statuksen korotusprosessista sen enempää, mutta hyvin voisin arvata, että se on kivinen.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täällä on kaiketi virallinen lista Lokakuun rautateiden firmennyi-tyyppisistä junista ja eipä siellä tuota Petroskoin junaa ole. En tiedä statuksen korotusprosessista sen enempää, mutta hyvin voisin arvata, että se on kivinen.


Vähän kumma lista sinänsä, koska siinä on mukana Repin, mutta Tolstoi puuttuu. Onko Tolstoi sitten jonkun toisen rautatien kuin Lokakuun operoima, vai eikö se sitten ole firmennyi -juna?

Olisikohan niin että listalla ovat vain junat joiden lähtö tai määräasema on Pietari, ja että Moskovasta lähtevät ja Pietarissa mahdollisesti vain pysähtyvät junat eivät ole mukana, ja siihen joukkoon kuuluisivat Tolstoi sekä junat Petroskoihin ja Murmanskiin junat? 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

Tuo lista ei siis ole lista nimetyistä junista, vaan lista firmennyi-tyyppisistä junista. Minullakin oli käsitys, että Tolstoi on firmennyi-tyypin juna. Myös poezda.net sanoo näin olevan. Olisikohan tuohon sitten kuitenkin listattu vain junat, joiden toinen pääteasema on Pietari? Pskovin juna 010 on merkitty firmennyi-tyyppiseksi, mutta Petroskoin 018 ei.

----------


## Compact

Venäläisten / Neuvostoliittolaisten listoja ei nyt kannata niin tarkkaan uskoa, edelleenkään. Vai oletteko sinisilmäisiä höpläytettäviä?

Aiemman linkin Reppana lähtee Laatokan asemalta ja kaikki kellonajatkin ovat hihasta pudistettuja numerosarjoja. Pääasia lienee, että jotain esitetään näyttävästi amerikkalaisilla tietokoneohjelmilla, ja viis mistään oikeellisuudesta. Ei näitä kukaan "oikeasti" lue. Nyt vain surffaajat ulkomailla luulevat, että homma on hanskassa!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aiemman linkin Reppana lähtee Laatokan asemalta ja kaikki kellonajatkin ovat hihasta pudistettuja numerosarjoja.


Niin, kyllä tuli huomattua nuo epätarkkuudet. Yritin itse asiassa etsiä "päivitettyä" sivua siinä uskossa että sivu olisi vanhentunut, mutta mitään toista sivua ei ollut. 

Onko muuten Venäjän rautateillä RZD:llä toimisto VR:n pääkonttorin tiloissa Helsingissä? Tämän sivun mukaan olisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Eki

> Aiemman linkin Reppana lähtee Laatokan asemalta ja kaikki kellonajatkin ovat hihasta pudistettuja numerosarjoja.


Missä niin lukee..?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missä niin lukee..?


Vaikutaa siltä kuin Lokakuun Rautateillä joku ihan töikeen lukisi Joukkoliikennefoorumia?  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Eki

> Vaikutaa siltä kuin Lokakuun Rautateillä joku ihan töikeen lukisi Joukkoliikennefoorumia?



Toki, kyllä täältä on perinteisesti seurattu vähäpätöisempiäkin asioita. Kunhan saamme ensin Gruusian kysymyksen pois päiväjärjestyksestä, sitten voimme keskittyä Joukkoliikennefoorumiin...  :Wink:

----------


## GT8N

Eräs taho saisi varmaan halvauksen kun huomaisi, että Suomessakin nähtävillä venäläisillä matkustajavaunuilla, jossa on lossajarrut, saa rajan takana ajaa 160 km/h  :Laughing:  Saihan ennen Cmc:illä ajaa Suomessa 140 km/h, mutta itänaapurissa 160 km/h, vaikkei vaunu mitenkään rajalla muuttunutkaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Venäjän korkeammat nopeudet ovat mahdollisia siksi että esi- ja pääopastinten väliset matkat ovat siellä pidemmät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Ja ymmärtääkseni venäläisen kaluston jarrut ovat Suomessa eri toimintatilassa, joka saattaa vaikuttaa jarrutuskykyyn.

----------


## ultrix

Suomen ja Venäjän raideleveydet eroavat 4 mm. Vaikuttaako asiaan?

----------


## Eki

> Suomen ja Venäjän raideleveydet eroavat 4 mm. Vaikuttaako asiaan?


Kyllä silläkin oma vaikutuksensa on. Jääkin nähtäväksi, kummalle raideleveydelle tulevien Austin Allegrojen pyöräprofiili sorvataan. Vai tehdäänkö jokin kompromissi, joka sopii jotenkin molempiin, mutta ei kovin hyvin kumpaankaan. Äkkiseltään tietysti tuntuisi, ettei tuo 4 mm ole paljoa, mutta...

----------


## hylje

4mm lienee sellainen säätöväli akselinpituudessa, että sen voi toteuttaa ilman että telin rakenne olisi merkittävästi erilainen l. kallis.

----------


## JSL

Alameren "Rautatiet ja pienoisrautatiet" kirjan mukaan Suomessa on asennusraideleveys 1522. OT! Sitäpaitsi, Tukholman T-baana on 1431..

----------


## TEP70

> Suomen ja Venäjän raideleveydet eroavat 4 mm. Vaikuttaako asiaan?


Enemmän vaikuttaa erilainen pyöräprofiili (ja kiskon kallistus).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alameren "Rautatiet ja pienoisrautatiet" kirjan mukaan Suomessa on asennusraideleveys 1522. OT! Sitäpaitsi, Tukholman T-baana on 1431..


Se 1522 tarkoittanee että on kulumisvaraa. 

Venäjällä on joidenkin tietojen mukaan myös  pyörien profiilit eri lailla sorvattuja kuin Suomessa ja länsi-Euroopassa. Se liittyy ymmärtääkseni neuvostoaikaisiin kokeiluihin joilla tavoiteltiin 30 tonnin akselipainoa. Miksi Venäjän rautateillä muutenkin lähes kaikki on niin erilaista kuin lännessä johtuu siitä että Neuvostoliiton rautatielaitos ei ollut UIC:n jäsen, eivätkä UIC:n normit koskeneet sitä. Nykyinen Venäjän rautatiet RZD on ymmärtääkseni UIC:n jäsen, mutta vanhojen laitteiden osalta noudatetaan varmaan omat siirtymäaikansa. Entisen itäryhmän rautateiden UIC:n vastapeluri OSShD on yhä olemassa, mutta sen rooli on ymmärtääkseni puhtaasti kaupallinen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Täällä on kaiketi virallinen lista Lokakuun rautateiden firmennyi-tyyppisistä junista


Etsiskellessäni aikataulutietoja Venäjän Rautateiden RZD:n sivuilta, satuin sivulle, jossa näytti olevan luettelo kaikista (ei-kansainvälisistä) Venäjän firmennyi-junista. Laskin luettelossa olevan 69 junaa. Niistä vain 7 oli sellaisia, joiden kumpikaan pääteasema ei ollut Moskovassa eikä Pietarissa:

Daurija, Tshita - Zabaikalsk
Druzhba, Omsk - Karaganda
Jekaterinburg, Jekaterinburg - Brest
Irtysh, Novosibirsk - Omsk
Ob, Novosibirsk - Novyi Urengoi
Okean, Vladivostok - Habarovsk
Omitsh, Omsk - Nizhnevartovsk

Huomiota kiinnitti myös, että luettelossa ei ollut Murmanskin junaa. Lokakuun Rautateiden firmennyi-junien luettelossa on kuitenkin _Arktika_ Moskovan ja Murmanskin välillä. Siinä on myös juna _Afanasii Nikitin_ Pietarin ja Moskovan välillä, jota ei ole RZD:n luettelossa.

RZD:n luettelossa "pohjoista ulottuvuutta" edustavat _Poljarnaja Strela_ Moskova - Labytnangi sekä _Jamal_ Moskova - Novyi Urengoi. Nämä molemmat pääteasemat sijaitsevat Pohjois-Siperiassa.

Palatakseni lähemmäksi ketjun aihetta RZD:n kansainvälisten junien luettelossa on 14 junaa, joista kuuden nimi mainitaan. Suomen-junien lisäksi niitä ovat _Tissa_ Moskova - Budapest, _Polonez_ Moskova - Varsova sekä toinen Pekingin-junista _Vostok_.

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

Repin -juna Pietarin ja Lappeenrannan väliseen liikenteeseen?

Koska Helsingin Sanomissa otettiin tänään esiin Lappeenrannan lentoaseman tarjoamat mahdollisuudet Venäjän/Pietarin alueen asukkaille osana juttua, nostan jo osin unohtamani linkin esiin:

Russia-IC: New train services between Russia and Finland 08.10.2010
http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/10844/

Kuinka realistinen ajatus on onkin toinen juttu. Tuskin tälläiset ajatukset ainakaan edistävät Karelian Trainsin liiketoimintaa ja suuria suunnitelmia tehdä Helsinki-Vantaasta Pietarin kakkoskenttä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Repin -juna Pietarin ja Lappeenrannan väliseen liikenteeseen?
> 
> Koska Helsingin Sanomissa otettiin tänään esiin Lappeenrannan lentoaseman tarjoamat mahdollisuudet Venäjän/Pietarin alueen asukkaille osana juttua, nostan jo osin unohtamani linkin esiin:
> 
> Russia-IC: New train services between Russia and Finland 08.10.2010
> http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/10844/
> 
> Kuinka realistinen ajatus on onkin toinen juttu. Tuskin tälläiset ajatukset ainakaan edistävät Karelian Trainsin liiketoimintaa ja suuria suunnitelmia tehdä Helsinki-Vantaasta Pietarin kakkoskenttä.


Ei lainkaan hullumpi idea, mutta vanha rata Simolasta Lappeenrantaan on jo purettu pois eikä uutta saatane tilalle kovin nopeasti. Onko selvitetty pystyykö veturia taas siirtämään junan päästä toiseen Luumäellä, vai olisiko junan pakko käydä Kouvolassa asti kääntymässä?

Riisutuin vaihtoehto olisi ajaa pelkästään Vainikkalaan josta jatkoyhteydet kaupunkiin bussilla, se olisi kuitenkin nopeampi kuin bussilla koko matka Pietarista Lappeenrantaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## SlaverioT

Toisaalta voisivathan halpalentoyhtiöt lentää periaatteesta Utista.  Sijainti idän yhteyden varrella ja Suomen rautatieverkon solmukohdan läheisyydessä Kouvolassa avaisi uusia mahdollisuuksia. Ilmeisesti Uttiin saa nykyisin lentää myös siviililentoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta voisivathan halpalentoyhtiöt lentää periaatteesta Utista.  Sijainti idän yhteyden varrella ja Suomen rautatieverkon solmukohdan läheisyydessä Kouvolassa avaisi uusia mahdollisuuksia. Ilmeisesti Uttiin saa nykyisin lentää myös siviililentoja.


Kuvittelisin että Utin varuskunnan komentaja ei katso mielellään jos venäläisiä "siviilejä" alkaa parveilla lentotukikohdassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Russia-IC: New train services between Russia and Finland 08.10.2010
> http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/10844/
> 
> Kuinka realistinen ajatus on onkin toinen juttu. Tuskin tälläiset ajatukset ainakaan edistävät Karelian Trainsin liiketoimintaa ja suuria suunnitelmia tehdä Helsinki-Vantaasta Pietarin kakkoskenttä.


Etelä-Saimaa nielaisi tämän purematta ja julkaisi tämän päivän lehdessä ikäänkuin varmana tietona.  :Smile:

----------


## moxu

Lappeenranta voisi kehittyä Ryanairin ja kenties jonkun muunkin halpiksen avulla "Pietarin kakkoskentäksi", mutta HV ei sellaiseksi yllä, koska sieltä/sinne operoivat samat kovan rahan firmat, kuin Pulkovostakin.

Varsinaiseen teemaan liittyen: ovatko Sibelius-junan vaunut menossa hajasijoitukseen suomalaisiin IC-juniin ja miten ne on tarkoitus vastaisuudessa luokitella? Vaunuissahan on ollut tupakointipaikkoja eli niiden säätäminen normi-Ex:ksi edellyttäisi ainakin hyttipuolella kaikkien tekstiilipintojen vaihtamista. 
Sinisestä Sibeliuksesta perityt vaunut lienevät (raflaa lukuunottamatta) VR:n logiikan mukaan jo poisto- tai korkeintaan ruuhkien tasaukseen sopivaa kamaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Lappeenranta voisi kehittyä Ryanairin ja kenties jonkun muunkin halpiksen avulla "Pietarin kakkoskentäksi", mutta HV ei sellaiseksi yllä, koska sieltä/sinne operoivat samat kovan rahan firmat, kuin Pulkovostakin.


Kaipa kilpailuetu pitäisi olla Helsinki-Vantaan parempi palvelu ja lentotarjonta. Venäjällä ulkomaanlennot ovat keskittyneet vissiin vähän suhteettomassa määrin Moskovaan. Allegro-junalippu itsessään on jo sen hintainen, että halpalennon idea vesittyy aika pitkälle sillä.

Olen kyllä itsekin aika skeptinen 'kakkoskenttä'-konseptin suhteen. Pietari on kuitenkin iso kaupunki ja luulisi, että Pulkovoa myös kehitetään vastaisuudessa. Toisaalta Venäjältä tullaan edelleen Suomeen hiihtämään ja laskettelemaan ja mökkeilemään vaikka mahdollisuuksia kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi olla omassa maassa riittämiin. Palveluteollisuuden ja yleisen turvallisuuden kehittyminen ei ole ihan itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Russia-IC: New train services between Russia and Finland 08.10.2010
> http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/10844/


Heh, kuvatekstillä "Allegro" on laitettu juttuun Sapsanin kuva.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Kaipa kilpailuetu pitäisi olla Helsinki-Vantaan parempi palvelu ja lentotarjonta. Venäjällä ulkomaanlennot ovat keskittyneet vissiin vähän suhteettomassa määrin Moskovaan. Allegro-junalippu itsessään on jo sen hintainen, että halpalennon idea vesittyy aika pitkälle sillä.
> 
> Olen kyllä itsekin aika skeptinen 'kakkoskenttä'-konseptin suhteen. Pietari on kuitenkin iso kaupunki ja luulisi, että Pulkovoa myös kehitetään vastaisuudessa. Toisaalta Venäjältä tullaan edelleen Suomeen hiihtämään ja laskettelemaan ja mökkeilemään vaikka mahdollisuuksia kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi olla omassa maassa riittämiin. Palveluteollisuuden ja yleisen turvallisuuden kehittyminen ei ole ihan itsestäänselvyys.


Kun Finnairin strategiana on keskittyä Aasian liikenteeseen, joka vaatii melkoisia investointeja, on täysin mahdollista, että monet venäläiset tulevat lentämään Helsinki-Vantaan kautta Kiinaan tai Japaniin. Tulevatko he sitten lentokoneella vai junalla, riippuu siitä, mitä palvelu maksaa ja kuinka sujuvaksi se on tehty. Esimerkiksi Charles de Gaullella tilanne on sellainen, että matkatoimisto voi kirjoittaa Bryssel-CDG2 -välin samalle lentolipulle kuin itse lennonkin, jolloin lentoyhtiöllä on vastuu siitä, että matkustaja pääsee perille asti. Tällöin lentoyhtiön ja junaoperaattorin lienee mahdollista myös neuvotella hinta valmiiksi, mikä saattaa tehdä tästä edullisempaa kuin tavallisesta junamatkailusta, ja mahdollisesti sopia aikatauluista. Itse teen näin säännöllisin väliajoin, eikä se eroa suuresti siitä, että lennän Riian kautta airBalticilla jonnekin Lähi-itään, Helsinki-Vantaan suorat yhteydet sinne kun ovat luvattoman huonot.

Liikematkustajia korkea hinta ei haittaa, ja moni on varmaan valmis maksamaan siitä, että junassa pystyy työskentelemään paremmin. Minusta Helsinki-Vantaan olisikin syytä panostaa näihin 'high value' asiakkaisiin. Kenttä ei ole sinänsä hullumpi, mutta jää selvästi jälkeen esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminasta. Uutta terminaalirakennusta suunniteltaessa olisikin oltava riittävän kunnianhimoinen, ja lentoradan myötä ajatus saisi uutta ilmaa siipiensä alle.

Parasta tietysti olisi, jos Tallinnan kenttä, Helsinki-Vantaa ja Pulkovo olisivat kaikki saman, nopean junayhteyden varrella. Tämä lisäisi kilpailua ja parantaisi palvelua. Suomi on saari ja tarvitsee siksi hyvä lentoyhteyksiä muualle maailmaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Mielenkiintoinen uutinen. Kaksi kansanedustajaa ehdottaa itäyhteyksien parantamista Sisä-Suomeen. Pidän tätä erittäin mahdollisena ja kannatettavana.

http://yle.fi/alueet/tampere/2011/01...n_2323551.html




> *Allegro-yhteys Tampereelta Pietariin?*
> 
> Kokoomuskansanedustajat Arto Satonen ja Timo Heinonen ehdottavat suoraa Allegro-yhteyttä Tampereelta Hämeen kautta Pietariin. Heidän mielestään yhteys olisi mahdollista liikennöidä päivittäin Tampereelta jo nykyisellä Allegro-kalustolla.
> 
> Liikekenneministerille jätetyssä kirjallisessa kysymyksessä korostetaan, että alueen maakuntien vientiyrityksillä on paljon liiketoimintaa Pietarissa.
> Satonen ja Heinonen ehdottavat Allegro-yhteyttä Tampereelta Pietariin Hämeenlinnan, Riihimäen ja Lahden kautta.
> 
> - Suora yhteys parantaisi merkittävästi Pirkanmaan ja Hämeen yhteyksiä Pietariin ja matka taittuisi neljässä tunnissa nykyisen 5,5 tunnin sijasta, Arto Satonen toteaa.
> Kokoomusedustajat uskovat, että suora yhteys Pietarista toisi myös merkittävästi turisteja Hämeeseen ja Pirkanmaalle.

----------


## hmikko

VR:n sivuilla lukee, että heillä on tarkoitus lisätä päivittäisten Allegro-lähtöjen määrä Helsingistä ja Pietarista kahdesta neljään, jolloin käsittääkseni koko neljän junan kalusto on käytössä. Tarkoittavakohan kansanedustajat, että toinen tai molemmat noista lähdöistä menisi Tampereelle? Muussa tapauksessa kaiketi tarvittaisiin lisää kalustoa. Miten muuten mahtaa onnistua neljän lähdön ajaminen neljällä junalla, kun käsittääkseni Allegroa ei voi korvata millään veturijunalla? Jos joku neljästä yksiköstä ei ole ajokunnossa, niin onko muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin perua lähtö?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Miten muuten mahtaa onnistua neljän lähdön ajaminen neljällä junalla


Matka-aika on niin lyhyt, että neljän vuoroparin ajamiseen riittää kolmekin junayksikköä. Neljäs voi olla varalla tai vaikkapa korjattavana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Matka-aika on niin lyhyt, että neljän vuoroparin ajamiseen riittää kolmekin junayksikköä. Neljäs voi olla varalla tai vaikkapa korjattavana.


Vaan tarvitaanko tuohon edes kolmea runkoa vai riittäisikö kaksikin?

----------


## KMT

Riittää kaksi jos aikataulut pysyy kutakuinkin samana

Aamulähtö 5.40-9.16
Aamupäivälähtö 10.00-13.36
Iltapäivälähtö 14.25-18.01
Tuohon perään vielä iltavuoro

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vaan tarvitaanko tuohon edes kolmea runkoa vai riittäisikö kaksikin?


Kyllä kaksi riittää, jos aikataulun suunnittelun ainoa lähtökohta on kaluston tarpeen minimointi. Jos huomioon pitää ottaa muutakin, voi olla, että tarvitaan enemmän.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:09 ----------




> Aamulähtö 5.40-9.16
> Aamupäivälähtö 10.00-13.36
> Iltapäivälähtö 14.25-18.01


Aikataulussa pitäisi ottaa huomioon aikaero. Pietarin kellot näyttävät tunnin verran myöhäisempää aikaa kuin Helsingin kellot.

En oikein usko, että Helsingin aamulähtö olisi niin aikaisin kuin 5.40.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Niinkin läheltä Imatraa kuin Svetogorskista pääsee Viipuriin junalla. Junia kulkee kaksi vuoroa kumpaankin suuntaan ilmeisemmin joka päivä: http://poezdato.net/raspisanie-poezd...gorsk--vyborg/. Venäjän puoleisen radan nopeusrajoitukset, byrokratia, kansainvälisen liikenteen käytännöt ja vaikka mitkä ovat haittoina ja esteenä, mutta olisihan se mukavaa, jos edes joskus Imatran asemalta olisi mahdollista nousta Viipurin junaan. Ei pieni pätkä Suomessa pitäisi estää Venäjän sisäisiä matkoja.

----------


## TEP70

Vielä muutama vuosi sitten Viipurin ja Svetogorskin välillä ajettiin viisi junaparia. Talouskriisin jälkimainingeissa määrä supistui tuohon kahteen. Marraskuussa 2003 tuli tehtyä rengasmatka Lappeenranta-Imatra-Svetogorsk-Viipuri-Lappeenranta. Se ketju onnistuisi samalla tavalla edelleen, koska juuri se juna, jolla kuljin, on toinen noista jäljellä olevista Svetogorsk-Viipuri-junista.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Vielä muutama vuosi sitten Viipurin ja Svetogorskin välillä ajettiin viisi junaparia. Talouskriisin jälkimainingeissa määrä supistui tuohon kahteen. Marraskuussa 2003 tuli tehtyä rengasmatka Lappeenranta-Imatra-Svetogorsk-Viipuri-Lappeenranta. Se ketju onnistuisi samalla tavalla edelleen, koska juuri se juna, jolla kuljin, on toinen noista jäljellä olevista Svetogorsk-Viipuri-junista.


Tuossa ongelmallisin väli taitaa olla Imatra-Svetogorsk. Se on tietenkin hyvin lyhyt, joten kyllä rajan yli pääsee vaikka taksilla. Kovin montaa bussivuoroa ei taida tuosta kulkea. Ainakin kovin huonosti on tietoa saatavilla moisista vuoroista. Sivustolla http://marshrut995.spb.ru/index_fi.php kerrotaan kolmasti viikossa kumpaankin suuntaan kulkevista busseista reitillä Uusi Valamo - Joensuu - Imatra - Svetogorsk - Viipuri - Pietari. Mukava nähdä, että Kesälahdeltakin voisi päästä matkustamaan Venäjälle.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Tietääkö kukaan, pystyykö Venäjän junilla matkustaa vielä Suomen sisällä (esim. Helsinki - Kouvola) ilman viisumia ?

----------


## Max

> Tietääkö kukaan, pystyykö Venäjän junilla matkustaa vielä Suomen sisällä (esim. Helsinki - Kuopio) ilman viisumia ?


Ei pysty matkustamaan ollenkaan, jollei ylitä rajaa. Helsinki-Kuopio -välillä ei kulje mitään Venäjälle meneviä junia.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Ei pysty matkustamaan ollenkaan, jollei ylitä rajaa. Helsinki-Kuopio -välillä ei kulje mitään Venäjälle meneviä junia.


Pahoittelen nyt virheestä... Tarkoitukseni oli mainita Helsinki - Kouvola  :Laughing:

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ylen sivuilla on tuore juttu: http://yle.fi/uutiset/venaja_haluaa_...suuhun/6302737. Jutun mukaan Venäjän rautatiet haluaa avata junayhteydet väleille Petroskoi - Sortavala - Joensuu ja Petroskoi - Kostamus - Oulu. Ensi viikolla asiasta neuvotellaan Petroskoissa ja mukana neuvotteluissa on Suomen puolelta "muiden muassa Joensuun, Oulun, Kajaanin ja aluehallintoviraston edustajat". Tällä hetkellä ilmeisemmin kaikki matkustajajunat ylittävät rajan Vainikkalan kohdalla. Onkohan muut rataverkon rajanylityspaikat vain tavaraliikenteelle. Tämän mukaan Vainikkala on tosiaan ainoa pysyvä rajanylityspaikka matkustajajunaliikenteessä ja Imatra puolestaan on junaliikenteelle tilapäinen rajanylityspaikka. Tuohon kyllä olisi hyvä saada muutosta aikaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietääkö kukaan, pystyykö Venäjän junilla matkustaa vielä Suomen sisällä (esim. Helsinki - Kouvola) ilman viisumia ?


Vain VR:n ja ilmeisesti Liikenneviraston tms henkilökunta on saanut matkustaa työtehtävissä noilla junilla Vainikkalaan asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

> Tuohon kyllä olisi hyvä saada muutosta aikaan.


Karjalan tasavallan suhteellisen tuoreella päämiehellä Aleksandr Hudilaisella (joka kuulemma puhuu myös suomea) on kova into saada rajaa matalammaksi. Näin ollen voisi olla toiveitakin muutoksiin.

Kalevan juttu "Hudilaisella vauhti päällä"

----------


## JE

Petroskoin ja Kostamuksen välillä kulkee jo makuujuna useamman kerran viikossa. Matka-aika tuolla välillä on vajaat 14 tuntia. Siihen vielä päälle väli Kostamus-Vartius-Oulu ja ollaan nopeasti siinä 18 tunnin kieppeillä. Jotenkin olisin taipuvainen väittämään, että tuota reittiä ja tuollaisella matka-ajalla homma ei yksinkertaisesti tule toimimaan. Joensuun - Petroskoin yhteyttä sen sijaan pidän erittäinkin kehityskelpoisena.

----------


## ultrix

> Petroskoin ja Kostamuksen välillä kulkee jo makuujuna useamman kerran viikossa. Matka-aika tuolla välillä on vajaat 14 tuntia. Siihen vielä päälle väli Kostamus-Vartius-Oulu ja ollaan nopeasti siinä 18 tunnin kieppeillä. Jotenkin olisin taipuvainen väittämään, että tuota reittiä ja tuollaisella matka-ajalla homma ei yksinkertaisesti tule toimimaan.


Tuntuuko venäläiselle tuollainen matka-aika missään? 




> Joensuun - Petroskoin yhteyttä sen sijaan pidän erittäinkin kehityskelpoisena.


Joensuussa on vielä sekin puoli, että sieltä pystyy jatkamaan moneen suuntaan: Pieksämäen ja Tampereen kautta Turkuun ja Helsinkiin tai sitten Karjalan oikorataa pitkin niinikään Helsinkiin. Ruotsinlaivat voisivat saada uutta matkustajakuntaa petroskoilaisista tätä kautta! Ja jos PetroskoiJoensuu olisi päiväyhteys, niin JoensuuTurun satama-yöjunayhteyden uudelleenavaaminen saisi lisää potentiaalia, oli siinä kansainvälisiä vaunuja tai ei.

----------


## JE

> Tuntuuko venäläiselle tuollainen matka-aika missään?


Venäläiset ovat toki pitkiin matkoihin tottuneet, mutta kyllä se silti jossain tuntuu, koska aiemmin päivittäisen Petroskoi - Kostamus -junan kulkua harvennettiin radikaalisti noin vuosi sitten. Nyt lähtöjä on suunnilleen neljä viikossa. Oulu - Petroskoi noin 18 tunnissa vertautuu myös siihen, mitä Allegrolla kestäisi väli Oulu-Riihimäki-Pietari. Sellainen yhteys olisi sekä toimivampi, että todennäköisesti ratkaisevasti kysytympi.

Edit: Taustatietona vielä muistutan, että Petroskoi on suunnilleen Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki. Muita todella merkittäviä asutuskeskuksia suunniteltujen yhteyksien varrella ei ole. Pietarissa asukkaita on noin viisi miljoonaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Venäläiset ovat toki pitkiin matkoihin tottuneet, mutta kyllä se silti jossain tuntuu, koska aiemmin päivittäisen Petroskoi - Kostamus -junan kulkua harvennettiin radikaalisti noin vuosi sitten. Nyt lähtöjä on suunnilleen neljä viikossa. Oulu - Petroskoi noin 18 tunnissa vertautuu myös siihen, mitä Allegrolla kestäisi väli Oulu-Riihimäki-Pietari. Sellainen yhteys olisi sekä toimivampi, että todennäköisesti ratkaisevasti kysytympi.
> 
> Edit: Taustatietona vielä muistutan, että Petroskoi on suunnilleen Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki. Muita todella merkittäviä asutuskeskuksia suunniteltujen yhteyksien varrella ei ole. Pietarissa asukkaita on noin viisi miljoonaa.


Katselin viime yönä Jandeksin karttoja ja bongasin sitten Petroskoin junayhteyksinä mm. MurmanskAdler-yhteyden, joka ei toki ole päivittäinen. Adlerhan sijaitsee Mustallamerellä Sotin eteläpuolella, eli tämä yhteys on JäämeriMustameri-matkailujuna.

PetroskoiKostamusOulu-junan ei suinkaan tarvitsisi olla päivittäinen, kaksi vuoroparia viikossa voisi ihan hyvin piisata. Joensuun päiväjunayhteyden toki olisi hyvä olla päivittäinen.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Petroskoin ja Kostamuksen välillä kulkee jo makuujuna useamman kerran viikossa. Matka-aika tuolla välillä on vajaat 14 tuntia. Siihen vielä päälle väli Kostamus-Vartius-Oulu ja ollaan nopeasti siinä 18 tunnin kieppeillä. Jotenkin olisin taipuvainen väittämään, että tuota reittiä ja tuollaisella matka-ajalla homma ei yksinkertaisesti tule toimimaan. Joensuun - Petroskoin yhteyttä sen sijaan pidän erittäinkin kehityskelpoisena.


Jotta tämäntyyppiset reitit voisivat kerätä kunnolla matkustajia, pitäisi myös yhden maan sisällä tapahtuva matkustaminen sallia näillä vuoroilla. Mutta kyllä kai tuollaisesta voi sopia, jos siihen vain löytyy halua. Jos nykyiselläänkin kulkee makuvaunuja Petroskoin ja Kostamuksen väliä ja sallittaisiin Venäjän sisällä tehtävät matkat myös Ouluun asti kulkevilla junilla, homma voisikin toimia. Kostamuksesta Petroskoihin ainakin periaatteessa taitaisi olla kaksi reittivaihtoehtoa, ainakin tämän kartan mukaan, mutta nykyisin kaikki Kostamuksen junat tuntuvat menevän Suojärven kautta. 

Reitin varren väkimääriä sekä junan 680A matka-aikoja 
Kostamus/Костомукша 28433 (2010)
 Lietmajärvi/Ледмозеро  2526 as (2005): 1 h 55 min Kostamuksesta, asemalla 26 min pysähdys
 Mujejärvi/Муезерский 3328 as (2010): 3 h 8 min Kostamuksesta
 Voloma/ Волома n. 1700 as (1996):  rautatieasema nimeltään Сонозеро 3 h 47 min Kostamuksesta
 Sukkajärvi/Суккозеро n. 1800 as (1996): 5 h 20 min Kostamuksesta, asemalla 30 min pysähdys
 Porajärvi/Поросозеро 3529 as (2002): 7 h 1 min Kostamuksesta
Naistenjärvi/Найстенъярви 3198 as (2010): 8 h 8 min Kostamuksesta
Suojärvi/Суоярви 9763 as (2010): 9 h 10 min Kostamuksesta, asemalla 44 min pysähdys 
 ...
Petroskoi/Петрозаводск 263639 as (2012): 13 h 29 min Kostamuksesta

Nuo asukasluvut ovat kaivettu joko suomen- tai venäjänkielisestä Wikipediasta. Toivottavasti tuossa ovat nyt suurimmat asutuskeskukset. Suojärven ja Petroskoin väliä en nyt juuri tutkaillut. Joka tapauksessa reitin varrella vaikuttaisi olevan kuitenkin suhteellisen vähän asukkaita. Surullista on myös, että monissa paikoin väkimäärä on laskusuunnassa mukaanlukien Kostamus ja Petroskoi. Kiinnostaisiko joku noista paikoista suomalaisia matkailijoita. Jos Oulusta Kostamukseen menisi 4 tuntia, niin esimerkiksi Suojärvelle pääsisi Oulusta siinä 13 tunnissa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jotta tämäntyyppiset reitit voisivat kerätä kunnolla matkustajia, pitäisi myös yhden maan sisällä tapahtuva matkustaminen sallia näillä vuoroilla.


Tolstoi ainakin kuljettaa Venäjän sisäisiä matkustajia. Tosin omissa vaunuissaan vissiin - Viipurissa lisätään perään.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Tolstoi ainakin kuljettaa Venäjän sisäisiä matkustajia. Tosin omissa vaunuissaan vissiin - Viipurissa lisätään perään.


Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä samanlaista toimintaa myöskin Suomen puolella. Tuollainen voisi mahdollistaa paremmin Pietarista muualle kuin Helsinkiin suuntautuvat vuorot. Miten olisi vaikka talvisesonkiaikaan liikennöitävät Pietari-Kouvola-Tampere-Oulu-Kolari/Rovaniemi-junat, joihin liitettäisiin vaikkapa Imatrasta tulevia makuuvaunjuja ja miksei myös normaaleja päivävaunuja, joihin saisi nousta kyytiin myös esimerkiksi Kouvolasta ja Lahdesta? Tietenkin, jos Kaajaanin kautta liikennöitäisiin Lappiin yöjunia edes sesonkiaikoina, voisi Imatrasta saapuneet makuuvaunut liittää näihin juniin. Taitaa kuitenkin moiset käytännöt olla nyky-VR:lle vieraita, eikä VR:llä taida olla pienintäkään halua järjestää moisia yhteyksiä. 

Venäjällä ei nähtävämmin ole autojunia matkustajaliikenteessä kulussa Suomen tapaan, joten Pietarissa ei varmaankaan ole paikkaa, missä Lappiin matkaavat voisivat saada autonsa junan kyytiin. Onkohan tuollaisia palveluja ylipäätään Venäjällä suunnitteilla? Siperiassa tieverkko ei ole mitenkään kattava ja etäisyydet ovat pitkiä. Voisiko ylipäätään olla tarvetta saada auto mukaan matkustessa esimerkiksi Vladivostokista Irkutskiin? Englanninkielisestä Wikipediasta löytyy artikkeli Trans-Siberian Highway ja kyllä tuossa artikkelissa sanotaan, että se ulottuu Pietarista Vladivostokiin. Tämä kuulostaa erittäin hienolta, mutta tämä kuva ei lupaa kovin hyvää. Mutta kyllä tuo tuossa vaikuttaa olevan ihan ajettavassa kunnossa. Vaikka tiet olisivatkin kunnossa, niin kuinka moni haluaa ajaa esimerkiksi kolme päivää yhteen menoon?

http://rbth.ru/articles/2012/01/27/r...ion_14263.html



> Russian railway workers have big plans for the restoration of railways in southern Europe in preparation for a possible southern transport corridor. We are considering participation in modernizing infrastructure in some southern European countries, Yakunin said. In March 2011 at a meeting between Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin and Serbian President Boris Tadic, the two discussed an $800 million loan, part of which would be used to improve rail infrastructure in Serbia. RZD subsidiaries could collaborate with Serbians in modernizing the railway station in Belgrade and two segments of the local railways using this line of credit.


On se jännää, jos Venäjä panostaisi vaikkapa Serbian rataverkkoon, vaikka Karjalan tasavallassa olisi rataverkossa kehittämisen ja parantamisen varaa vaikka kuinka.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Eilisen päivän Helsingin Sanomissa on juttua Karjalan tasavallasta sivulla A5. Siellä on muunmuassa kartta, johon Karjalan tasavallan johtaja Aleksandr Hudilainen on visioinut muutoksista. Kartalle on laitettu oletetustikin henkilöjunayhteys Petroskoi - Sortavala - Joensuu, mutta toinen kartalle laitettu yhteys onkin Kostamus - Kajaani - Oulu siis ilman väliä Petroskoi - Kostamus. Kartalla on myös tieyhteyksistä. Kartan mukaan tällä hetkellä tieyhteydelle Värtsilä - Pitkäranta - Prääsä - Petroskoi tehdään parannuksia parhaillaan. Kartalla on myös kohta: parannetaan tieyhteys Vartius - Kostamus - Kuolan tie ja ajankohdaksi tien kunnostukselle on laitettu vuodet 2013 - 2015. Artikkelin mukaan Hudilainen haluaisi junayhteyden Petroskoista Joensuuhun käyttöön jo vuonna 2014 ja alustavat neuvottelut VR:n kanssa on jo käynnissä. Noista tienkunnostussuunnitelmista sanotaan, että pääteiden kunnostamissuunnitelmat on jo lyöty lukkoon.

----------


## mv

> Eilisen päivän Helsingin Sanomissa on juttua Karjalan tasavallasta sivulla A5. Siellä on muunmuassa kartta, johon Karjalan tasavallan johtaja Aleksandr Hudilainen on visioinut muutoksista.


Tässä linkki Digilehden artikkeliin, pitäisi toimia tunnuksitta:
http://www.hs.fi/digilehti/a13483657...5ccb1a1ea75d58

----------


## JSL

No Kajaani-Vartius-Kostamus osuus Rukajärven tiestä on Suomalaisten tekemä ja täkäläisillä standarteilla. Loppupätkä Kostamuksesta Muurmanskin valtatielle on remontissa, se on alunperin tehty urakalla SNTL:n aikaan, niin nopeasti ettei ees kantoja viitsitty repiä ylös ja sen kyllä huomaa kun asvaltti on painunut ja kannot nousevat tien pinnan läpi. Karjalassa osataan tehdä nykyään suomalaisen tasoista tietä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Venäjällä ei nähtävämmin ole autojunia matkustajaliikenteessä kulussa Suomen tapaan, joten Pietarissa ei varmaankaan ole paikkaa, missä Lappiin matkaavat voisivat saada autonsa junan kyytiin. Onkohan tuollaisia palveluja ylipäätään Venäjällä suunnitteilla?


On suunnitteilla ja toteutuskin on aika pitkällä. Reittiväliksi tulee Helsinki-Moskova ja autovaunut kulkevat Tolstoin mukana. Olisikohan kesällä 2013 jo käytössä?
Autojenkuormauslaiturin rakentaminen ei sinänsä ole hirveän suuri projekti, joten Pietariin sellainen paikka kyllä saadaan heti kun halutaan.

----------


## JSL

Joskus 90-l puolivälissä kulki henkilöautoja Tolstoissa, VR:n vanhassa Venäjän junien mainoksessa näin sanottiin.. 
Siberiassa kulkee huonoteisillä osuuksilla henkilöautoja myös junissa. Niistä kerrotaan ihan suomeksi muutamilla matkailusivuilla..

----------


## tlajunen

Tänä vuonna ainakin kertaalleen Tolstoin mukana kulki autovaunu. En tiedä kulkiko testin vuoksi tyhjillään, vai oliko ihan asiakkaiden kotteroilla täytetty.

Kuva ja jutuntynkää: http://vaunut.org/kuva/75483

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joskus 90-l puolivälissä kulki henkilöautoja Tolstoissa, VR:n vanhassa Venäjän junien mainoksessa näin sanottiin..


Kulki muuten jo 1980-luvun lopussa. Se oli tavallisen matkustajavaunun näköinen, ikkunat ja kaikki mutta lisäksi iso ovi päädyssä jota kautta lastaus tapahtui. Luulen että asiakaskunta oli suurimmalti osin länsimaiden suurlähetystöt ja firmojen edustustot jotka lähettelivät autojaan Suomeen huollettavaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tislauskolonni

Erttäin mielenkiintoisia nuo tässä ketjussa kerrotut tiedot autojunayhteyksistä. Ei noista Venäjän matkustajaliikenteen autojunayhteyksistä helpolla tietoa löydy. Jos vain osaisi venäjää paremmin tilanne voisi olla parempi...

Helsingin Sanomissa taas juttua Venäjän ja Suomen välille halutuista uusista junayhteyksistä: http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/VR+tutkii+k...a1348542073775.

Tuossa kerrotaan, että VR ja Venäjän Rautatiet selvittää kannattavuuden junayhteyksille Petroskoista Joensuuhun sekä Petroskoista Kajaaniin ja Ouluun. Näiden lisäksi selvitetään selvitetään Pietari-Imatra-junan kannattavuus. Olisikohan tämä sitten Svetogorskin kautta? Ainakin Imatraa ehdotettu rajanylityspaikaksi, mutta se voi olla vain venäläisturistien tilausjunille. Nythän matka Svetogorskista Viipuriin kestää hieman yli kaksi tuntia. Nuo junat pysähtelevät aika paljon, joten vähemmillä pysähdyksillä tietenkin tuo matka varmasti menisi nopeammin. Jos uutta yhteyttä tuohon saataisiin, niin mitkä mahtaisivat olla pysähdyspaikat? Mitenhän tällainen toimisi? Pietari-Viipuri-Antrea(Kammennogorsk)-Enso(Svetogorsk)-Imatra. Tuolla pysähtymiskäytännöllä tulisi enemmän lisäarvoa uudesta reitistä. Viipurin aseman kohdalla tulisi ilmeisemmin suunnanvaihto, sillä kartasta katsottuna Antreasta tuleva rata tulee Viipurin aseman itäpuolelle. Helpommin tuo suunnanvaihto taitaa kuitenkin onnistua kuin Vainikkalan kautta Imatralle mennessä. Tässä vielä lainaus artikkelista:




> Venäjä on ehdottanut rajanylityspaikoiksi Imatraa, Niiralaa ja Kostamusta. Ensi alkuun reiteillä voidaan ajaa venäläisturistien tilausjunia, joita Suomeen on 2000-luvun aikana tullut Vainikkalan kautta.

----------


## Compact

> Autojenkuormauslaiturin rakentaminen ei sinänsä ole hirveän suuri projekti, joten Pietariin sellainen paikka kyllä saadaan heti kun halutaan.


Taitaa olla Moskovan suunnan Tolstoilla Pietarin pysähdys 37 minuuttia (1.21-1.58) ja Helsingin suunnan junalla viisi minuuttia (5.48-5.53).
Riittämätön aika autovaunuhommiin siellä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Taitaa olla Moskovan suunnan Tolstoilla Pietarin pysähdys 37 minuuttia (1.21-1.58) ja Helsingin suunnan junalla viisi minuuttia (5.48-5.53).
> Riittämätön aika autovaunuhommiin siellä.


Ei Helsinki-Pietari-välillä välttämättä olekaan tarvetta autojunille. Sitten jos joskus tulisi Pietarista Oulun suuntaan aikataulunmukaista säännöllistä junaliikennettä, tuolle tulisikin jo tarvetta. Torniossa ei nähtävämmin ole autojuna-asemaa, mutta se voisi olla mielenkiintoinen paikka sille. Sieltä pääsisi mukavasti myöskin Ruotsin puolelle. Saa nähdä, tuleeko koskaan mitään tuollaista yhteyttä. Ja vielä niin, että tuollaisella yhteydellä pääsisi myös tekemään Suomen sisäisiä matkoja. Tällöin voisi Kouvolassakin olla autojen lastauspaikka.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei Helsinki-Pietari-välillä välttämättä olekaan tarvetta autojunille. Sitten jos joskus tulisi Pietarista Oulun suuntaan aikataulunmukaista säännöllistä junaliikennettä, tuolle tulisikin jo tarvetta. Torniossa ei nähtävämmin ole autojuna-asemaa, mutta se voisi olla mielenkiintoinen paikka sille. Sieltä pääsisi mukavasti myöskin Ruotsin puolelle. Saa nähdä, tuleeko koskaan mitään tuollaista yhteyttä. Ja vielä niin, että tuollaisella yhteydellä pääsisi myös tekemään Suomen sisäisiä matkoja. Tällöin voisi Kouvolassakin olla autojen lastauspaikka.


VR:llä oli vielä 1980-90 luvun taitteessa aikamoinen kirjo autovaunuyhteyksiä Perinteisten etelä-pohjois lisäksi oli sellaisia erikoisuuksia kuten Kouvola/Kotka-Kajaani (vai oliko se Rovaniemi) sekä Kuopio-Rovaniemi. Tornioon ei mennyt autovaunuja mutta Kemiin kyllä. Suurin osa näistä kerran viikossa ajettavista yhteyksistä loppui aikanaan säästösyistä. 

Venäläisiä lomailijoita vois palvella autovaunut turistijunissa esim Viipurista Rovaniemelle tai Kajaaniin. Jos venäläiset itse suostuisivat sitä liikennettä pyörittämään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Hesarin jutun mukaan Suomesta on taas löytynyt rataosa, jolle ei kertakaikkiaan tahdo mahtua enää lisää junia. Yleensä tämä selitys on ollut käytössä Etelä-Suomessa, mutta nyt ruuhka on levinnyt Kainuuseen asti.

----------


## JSL

Venäläiset ovat taas varmoja jo liikenteen aloittamisesta: 
Petroskoi-Joensuu-junat raiteille vuoden päästä
http://finnish.ruvr.ru/2012_09_26/89396370/ 

Ihmettelen kyllä miten siellä Kainuussa voi olla ruuhkaa raiteilla..

----------


## Compact

> Ihmettelen kyllä miten siellä Kainuussa voi olla ruuhkaa raiteilla..


Kyllä se niin vaan tuppaa olemaan. Mainittu väli Kajaani-Kontiomäki-Oulu on yksiraiteista, asemavälit pitkiä ja vain yksi juna kerrallaan sellaisella, vilkas hitaanpuoleinen malmijunaliikenne Kostamuksesta ja samanmoinen tyhjäjunaliikenne toisinpäin, sekä pikajunat ja muut tavarajunat siihen päälle.

----------


## GT8N

> Hesarin jutun mukaan Suomesta on taas löytynyt rataosa, jolle ei kertakaikkiaan tahdo mahtua enää lisää junia. Yleensä tämä selitys on ollut käytössä Etelä-Suomessa, mutta nyt ruuhka on levinnyt Kainuuseen asti.


Ottaen huomioon Suomen puolen "ammattitaitoisen" yhteistyökumppanin, en asiaa ihmettele. Kun ei huvita/kiinnosta eikä löydä mitään muuta hyvää tekosyytä miksi nyt jokin vaan _"ei ole mahdollista"_, voi sitten vedota vaikka rataosien ruuhkaisuuteen. Lähtökohtaisesti "ratojen ruuhkaisuus" on ensisijaisesti liikenneviraston eikä VR:n huolenaihe. Toki kun uutisen otsikko alkaa sanolla "VR tutkii kannattaako", voi tiedon luotettavuudesta ja asijantuntijuudesta tehdä monenlaisia johtopäätöksiä. Koska kaikki asiat ovat suhteellisia, myös lienee rataosien ruuhkaisuus tarvittaessa sitä. Esimerkiksi Kontiomäki (-Pesiökylä) -Ämmänsaari välin satunnainen tavaraliikenne on varmasti ruuhkaa verrattuna Pesiökylä - Taivalkoski -väliin, jolta liikenne on lakkautettu.

Kontiomäki - Oulu -välin ruuhkaisuutta voi jokainen arvioida osoitteessa http://gratu.miso.fi/aikataulut/ Todellisuudessa välillä on tilaa, jos halutaan. Ja kohtauspaikkoja riittää. Eikä Venäjän liikenne tulisi varmaan olemaan viiden minuutin vuorovälillä, vaan ehkä yksi junapari päivässä, jos sitäkään. Lisäksi jos liikenne olisi oikeasti niin tiheätä, ettei sekaan mahtuisi, voi kapasiteetin noston aloitaa palauttamalla purettuja kohtauspaikkoja.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Etelä-Saimaassa onkin enemmän tietoa tuosta Imatra-Pietari-yhteydestä. Matka-aika tuon mukaan olisi 3,5 tuntia ja Pietarista olisi junayhteys perjantaina ja sunnuntaina kulkisi juna toiseen suuntaan. Imatran kaupunginjohtaja Pertti Lintunen toivoo, että reittiä ajettaisiin noina päivinä myös vastakkaiseen suuntaan. Noin sen pitäisikin olla, jotta suomalaisetkin voisivat hyödyntää yhteyttä viikonloppuna tehtäviin matkoihin. Tuossa sanotaan, että aloite tuli Venäjältä ja että suunnitelmat ovat pitkällä. Kyllähän venäläisiä käy paljon Lappeenrannassa ja Imatralla. Voisihan tuolla olla jonkin verran kysyntääkin. VR tietenkin haluaa tehdä omat selvityksensä kannattavuudesta, mikä on tullut esille jo aikaisemmista artikkeleista.

Ilmeisemmin rajalta tultaessa pääsee suoraan vain Imatran tavara-asemalle, eikä pääse kääntymään Imatran asemalle, tässä Kansalaisen karttapaikan kartta: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...597283&lang=fi.

----------


## Liikenteenlaskija

> Kontiomäki - Oulu -välin ruuhkaisuutta voi jokainen arvioida osoitteessa http://gratu.miso.fi/aikataulut/ Todellisuudessa välillä on tilaa, jos halutaan. Ja kohtauspaikkoja riittää. Eikä Venäjän liikenne tulisi varmaan olemaan viiden minuutin vuorovälillä, vaan ehkä yksi junapari päivässä, jos sitäkään. Lisäksi jos liikenne olisi oikeasti niin tiheätä, ettei sekaan mahtuisi, voi kapasiteetin noston aloitaa palauttamalla purettuja kohtauspaikkoja.


Tuossa pitää muistaa se, ettei jokaisella poikkiviivalla olevalle liikennepaikalle pysty pysäyttämään noita pitkiä Venäjältä tulevia junia ja se sitten myös syö ratakapasiteettia. Lisäksi, jos Oulu-Kajaani välillä jäädään odottelemaan henkilöjunassa vastaantulevaa liikennettä niin puhutaan helposti puolentunnin - tunnin pysähdyksestä, ei niinkuin ruuhkasuomessa 5min. Se sitten kertautuu veturi-, miehistö- ja jatkoyhteyskierrossa vastaavasti Suomen kartalle.

Pisimmät minuutit oletettavimminkin Kostamus - Oulu junille tulisi Vartius - Kontiomäki välillä, esim. Kontiomäeltä Arolaan taitaa yhden suojastuksen väli olla n.50km(joku voi tarkastaa) ja se kun ajellaan 60-70km/h malmijunalla niin aikaa vie. Sielläpä sitä sitten Kainuun korvessa odotellaan.

Lisäksi pitää muistaa rataosan ruuhkaisuuden mutuilussa huomata se vertaus, että toki moottoritie vetää ruuhkassaan huomattavasti enemmän autoja, kuin kantatie Hämeessä. Silti molemmat voivat olla ruuhkaisia.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Tuossa pitää muistaa se, ettei jokaisella poikkiviivalla olevalle liikennepaikalle pysty pysäyttämään noita pitkiä Venäjältä tulevia junia ja se sitten myös syö ratakapasiteettia. Lisäksi, jos Oulu-Kajaani välillä jäädään odottelemaan henkilöjunassa vastaantulevaa liikennettä niin puhutaan helposti puolentunnin - tunnin pysähdyksestä, ei niinkuin ruuhkasuomessa 5min. Se sitten kertautuu veturi-, miehistö- ja jatkoyhteyskierrossa vastaavasti Suomen kartalle.
> 
> Pisimmät minuutit oletettavimminkin Kostamus - Oulu junille tulisi Vartius - Kontiomäki välillä, esim. Kontiomäeltä Arolaan taitaa yhden suojastuksen väli olla n.50km(joku voi tarkastaa) ja se kun ajellaan 60-70km/h malmijunalla niin aikaa vie. Sielläpä sitä sitten Kainuun korvessa odotellaan.
> 
> Lisäksi pitää muistaa rataosan ruuhkaisuuden mutuilussa huomata se vertaus, että toki moottoritie vetää ruuhkassaan huomattavasti enemmän autoja, kuin kantatie Hämeessä. Silti molemmat voivat olla ruuhkaisia.


Katson aikataulukaaviota huomiselta päivältä. 7:14 Oulusta lähtevä matkustajajuna P714 kohtaa Utajärvellä Kajaanista 6:20 lähteneen matkustajajunan P719. Molemmilla on tuossa myös aikataulun mukainen pysähdys (P714 7:54 ja P719 7:55). Asemalla seisoskeluun kaavion mukaan kuluu molemmilta alle 10 minuuttia. Löytyyhän tuolta muitakin matkustajajunien kohtaamisia. Vaalassa niitä tuntuu olevan muutama. Vaalassa junat pysähtyvät aikataulunmukaisesti muutenkin ja pysähdysajoiksi on kaaviossa merkattu alle kymmenen minuuttia. Matkustajajunien ja tavarajunien kohtaamisia on nyt ainakin Kivesjärvellä, Utajärvellä ja Muhoksessa. Kyllä samalla tavalla kohtaamiset noissa paikoissa voisi onnistua Petroskoin junallakin. Ei kai sen nyt niin loputtoman pitkä tarvitse olla. Eikä tuo väli niin tukossa vaikuttaisi olevan, etteikö sinne yhtä junaa saisi lisättyä. Liikennehän aluksi voi tapahtua vain muutamana päivänä viikossa. Petroskoista tulevat junat ovat yöjunia. Voisi olla ihanteellista, että Ouluun saavuttaisiin aamulla ja Oulusta lähdettäisiin illalla. Oulusta illalla lähdettäessä (klo 21-22) joutuu kyllä kohtaamaan kaksi tavarajunaa ja yhden matkustajunan. Kontiomäki-Vartius hiljenee illaksi, joten sen ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma. Tarkastelupäivänä Kontiomäki-Vartius-välillä liikenne lähtee käytiin 7:50. Tuota ennen olisi tilaa junan tulla aamuksi Ouluun. Kaajani-Oulu-välillä tulisi taas kohtaamisia, mutta eiköhän tuollaiset voisi jotenkin järjestää. Pitkän matkan yöjuna kyllä varmasti voikin seisoa jollakin asemalla tarvittaessa vaikka 20 minuuttia, jotta junakohtaamiset saataisiin hoidettua.    

Kyllä Suomen rataverkko kaipaa monessa kohtaa kehittämistä. Malmikuljetukset pohjoisessa päin ovat joka tapauksessa lisääntymässä päin, niin kyllä sitä rataverkkoa pitää joka tapauksessa kehittää. Vaikkapa lisäisivät kohtauspaikkoja. Tuollainen auttaisi junia pysymään paremmin aikataulussakin.

----------


## Dakkus

Kohdatessa myös riittää, että jompikumpi juna mahtuu kokonaan kohtauspaikalle. Sen seistessä poissa tieltä "ylipitkä" juna voi ajaa paikan ohi kohtauspaikan toista raidetta myöten siten, että kun sen keula on jo poissa kohtauspaikalta, perä on vasta saapumassa kohtauspaikalle.

Kohtauspaikalle liian pitkä juna voi siis kohdata junan, joka on kohtauspaikalle riittävän lyhyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:45 ----------




> On suunnitteilla ja toteutuskin on aika pitkällä. Reittiväliksi tulee Helsinki-Moskova ja autovaunut kulkevat Tolstoin mukana. Olisikohan kesällä 2013 jo käytössä?
> Autojenkuormauslaiturin rakentaminen ei sinänsä ole hirveän suuri projekti, joten Pietariin sellainen paikka kyllä saadaan heti kun halutaan.


Linkataan vielä kuvaan tuollaisesta autojenkuljetusvaunusta: http://vaunut.org/kuva/75483 .

----------


## TEP70

> Ilmeisemmin rajalta tultaessa pääsee suoraan vain Imatran tavara-asemalle, eikä pääse kääntymään Imatran asemalle, tässä Kansalaisen karttapaikan kartta: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...597283&lang=fi.


Paperiversiossa oli tänään vähän pidempi juttu samasta aiheesta. Pääteasema olisi Imatrankoski, ei Imatra T. Imatrankoskihan on keskeisemmällä paikalla kuin Imatra T (kuka sinne haluaisi...) ja Imatran henkilöasema taas on seisake, jonne juna ei voi jäädä seisomaan. Kätevintä on kääntyä Imatrankoskella. Etelä-Saimaassa mainittiin, että junaan tarvittaisiin suomalaistakin henkilökuntaa, ainakin kuljettaja ja konduktööri. En kyllä ymmärrä, minkä vuoksi. Tuovathan venäläiset veturit ja kuljettajat tavarajunat jo nyt Imatrankoskelle ja lähtevät sieltä takaisin. Siirtyykö Allegrossa vastuu junan matkustajapalvelusta heti rajalla suomalaiselle konduktöörille? Venäläinen kuljettajahan sen joka tapauksessa Vainikkalaan asti ajaa.

----------


## Liikenteenlaskija

> Kohdatessa myös riittää, että jompikumpi juna mahtuu kokonaan kohtauspaikalle. Sen seistessä poissa tieltä "ylipitkä" juna voi ajaa paikan ohi kohtauspaikan toista raidetta myöten siten, että kun sen keula on jo poissa kohtauspaikalta, perä on vasta saapumassa kohtauspaikalle.
> 
> Kohtauspaikalle liian pitkä juna voi siis kohdata junan, joka on kohtauspaikalle riittävän lyhyt.



Toki siinä tapauksessa voi pitkää junaa roikottaa tulotolpalla, ettei sillä puolen  tulosuuntaa ole tasoristeyksiä. Eikait semmosen päälle junaa kärsi jättää seisoon?

----------


## 339-DF

> Pisimmät minuutit oletettavimminkin Kostamus - Oulu junille tulisi Vartius - Kontiomäki välillä, esim. Kontiomäeltä Arolaan taitaa yhden suojastuksen väli olla n.50km(joku voi tarkastaa) ja se kun ajellaan 60-70km/h malmijunalla niin aikaa vie. Sielläpä sitä sitten Kainuun korvessa odotellaan.


Eli oikeastaan ruuhkaisuus on terminä vähän harhaanjohtava. Ei ole kyse siitä, että se rata olisi junia pullollaan, vaan radan kyky käsitellä junaliikennettä on todella matala. Saahan ne suojastusvälit vaikka miten lyhyiksi, mutta se maksaa rahaa.




> Sen seistessä poissa tieltä "ylipitkä" juna voi ajaa paikan ohi kohtauspaikan toista raidetta myöten siten, että kun sen keula on jo poissa kohtauspaikalta, perä on vasta saapumassa kohtauspaikalle.


Mahtaako kulunvalvonta hyväksyä tämän?

----------


## JE

> Mahtaako kulunvalvonta hyväksyä tämän?


Jos ylipitkä juna on se, joka sivuuttaa kohtauspaikan pääraidetta pitkin ja sille on annettu kulkutie liikennepaikan ohi (eli vihreät palaa) kun taas kohdattava juna seisoo sivuraiteella odottamassa kulkutietä, kaiken järjen mukaan kulunvalvonta hyväksyy.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mahtaako kulunvalvonta hyväksyä tämän?


Kuten yllä sanottiin, niin lyhyt juna sivuraiteella ei aiheuta ongelmia, vaan on arkipäivää nykyäänkin.

Sen sijaan jos ylipitkä juna tulee paikalle ensin, se voi odottaa "tulo-opastimella", jolloin lyhyt juna pysähtyy liikennepaikalle, ja ylipitkä juna tämän jälkeen lähtee liikkeelle. Kovin sujuvaahan tämä ei kuitenkaan ole.

Jos vapaaksi jäävällä raiteella on turvavaihde, onnistunee sellainenkin, että ylipitkä juna ajaa liikennepaikalle, jolloin sen perä jää vaihteiden päälle. Myöhemmin saapuvalle lyhyelle junalle voidaan muodostaa kulkutie liikennepaikan raiteelle, sillä turvavaihde estää junien törmäämisen, vaikka jarrutus menisi pitkäksikin. Sen sijaan, jos liikennepaikalla ei ole turvavaihteita, niin ymmärtääkseni junakulkutietä ei voida muodostaa, mikäli kulkutien ohiajovaralla on kalustoa (sen ylipitkän junan perä).

----------


## 339-DF

Okei. Mä käsitin tuon väärin eli niin että molemmat junat ovat liikkeessä yhtä aikaa ja pidempi ehtii ikään kuin alta pois ennen kuin lyhyt tulee myötävaihteeseen.

----------


## Dakkus

> Eli oikeastaan ruuhkaisuus on terminä vähän harhaanjohtava. Ei ole kyse siitä, että se rata olisi junia pullollaan, vaan radan kyky käsitellä junaliikennettä on todella matala. Saahan ne suojastusvälit vaikka miten lyhyiksi, mutta se maksaa rahaa.
> 
> 
> 
> Mahtaako kulunvalvonta hyväksyä tämän?


Kulunvalvonnasta ei tuossa varsinaisesti ole kyse, vaan liikenteenohjausjärjestelmästä. Kulunvalvonta seuraa ennen kaikkea sitä, että junan nopeus ei ylitä kunakin hetkenä sallittua maksiminopeutta. Se myöskin varmistaa, että jarrutukset tapahtuvat riittävän aikaisin, eli esim. 600 m päässä olevalle opastimelle täytyy hidastaa jo kauan ennen opastinta eikä vasta kun opastin on aivan kohdalla. Jos ei hidasta riittävän aikaisin, junakulunvalvonta tekee huomattavan äkäisen jarrutuksen. Liikenteenohjaus puolestaan järjestelee kulkutiet kuntoon (eli ensin varmistaa ettei valitulla reitillä ole jo jollekin junalle varattua kulkutietä, sitten kääntää vaihteet sopivaan asentoon ja opastimet oikeille väreille ja lopuksi muodostaa kulkutien. Kulkutietä ei voi muodostaa, jos esim. vaihteiden asento on kulkutien kanssa ristiriidassa.)

tlajunen varmaankin osaa vahvistaa asian paremmin, mutta mä olen aika varma siitä, että asia menee näin:

A) Kun lyhyt juna saapuu kohtauspaikalle ensin ja pitkä juna ajaa ohi pysähtymättä, voimassa ovat:
  * Junalle voidaan muodostaa kulkutie kohtauspaikan läpi, vaikka se olisi kohtauspaikkaa pidempi.
  * Junalle voidaan muodostaa kulkutie kohtauspaikan läpi, vaikka jollain kohtauspaikan raiteella olisi jo juna, kunhan kulkutietä ei muodosteta sellaisen raiteen kautta, jolla on jo juna, eikä junan kulkutie risteä minkään muun junan kulkutien kanssa.
    -> Siispä pitkän junan ei käytännössä tarvitse välittää siitä, mitä kohtauspaikan muilla raiteilla on tai ei ole, kunhan sen itsensä käyttämä raide on vapaa esteistä ja viholliskulkuteistä.

B) Jos ylipitkä juna saapuu kohtauspaikalle ennen lyhyemmän saapumista:
  * Kulkutie pitkälle junalle muodostetaan sellaiselle raiteelle, jolla ei ennestään ole junaa tai jo varattua kulkutietä ja jota myöten pitkän junan tahdotaan ohittavan lyhyt juna.
  * Kulkutie muodostetaan vain kohtauspaikan lähtöopastimelle asti (eli siten, että juna päätyy olemaan keulasta niin kaukana edessä kuin turvallisesti mahdollista ja junan perä jää vielä kohtauspaikan ulkopuolelle, kun ei kohtauspaikalle mahdu)
  * Lyhyelle junalle muodostetaan kulkutie sellaiselle raiteelle, jolla ei ole ennästään junaa, mutta vain lähtöopastimelle asti, eli joidenkin kymmenien metrien päähän pidemmän junan kyljestä.
  * Jos lyhyen junan jarrutus menisi pitkäksi, se ajaisi pitkän kylkeen -> lyhyt juna joutuu ajamaan paikalle niin hidasta vauhtia, että se ehtii varmasti pysähtyä ajoissa. Tällöin opastinta lähestyttäessä suurin mahdollinen nopeus on kai 35 km/h tai jopa vain vaikkapa 10 km/h. Kulunvalvontalaite valvoo, että saapuvan junan nopeus on kullakin hetkellä turvallinen.
  * Kun lyhyt juna on kokonaan omalla raiteellaan, sen aiemmin linjalta varaama kulkutie vapautetaan ja pitkälle junalle voidaan muodostaa kulkutie linjaa pitkin seuraavalle kohtauspaikalle ja ehkä pidemmällekin.

----------


## GT8N

> Tuossa pitää muistaa se, ettei jokaisella poikkiviivalla olevalle liikennepaikalle pysty pysäyttämään noita pitkiä Venäjältä tulevia junia ja se sitten myös syö ratakapasiteettia. Lisäksi, jos Oulu-Kajaani välillä jäädään odottelemaan henkilöjunassa vastaantulevaa liikennettä niin puhutaan helposti puolentunnin - tunnin pysähdyksestä, ei niinkuin ruuhkasuomessa 5min. Se sitten kertautuu veturi-, miehistö- ja jatkoyhteyskierrossa vastaavasti Suomen kartalle.


Asiaa voidaan muuttaa, jos halutaan. Jos ei haluta, niin nykytilanne jatkuu.




> Kyllä Suomen rataverkko kaipaa monessa kohtaa kehittämistä. Malmikuljetukset pohjoisessa päin ovat joka tapauksessa lisääntymässä päin, niin kyllä sitä rataverkkoa pitää joka tapauksessa kehittää. Vaikkapa lisäisivät kohtauspaikkoja. Tuollainen auttaisi junia pysymään paremmin aikataulussakin.


Näin on. Parantamisenvaraa on, jos halutaan. Varsinkin pohjoisessa viimevuosikymmeninä kehittäminen on ollut pääosin negatiivista. Toki on sähköistykset, kauko-ohjaukset ja kulunvalvonnat sun muut pelit ja pensselit, mutta siihen se pitkälti jää.

Oulun ja Kontiomäen välillä ovat kohtauspaikkoina nykyään Pikkarala, Muhos, Utajärvi, Vaala, Kivesjärvi ja Paltamo. Aiemmin näiden lisäksi kohtauspaikkoja ovat olleet myös Mieslahti, Hakasuo, Liminpuro, Jaalanka, Kankari, Nuojua, Niska, Ahmas, Sotka, Hyrkäs, Soso, Rova ja Madekoski. Toki nopeudet ovat nousseet, mutta ei moinen liikennepaikkojen määrän pudotus selity pelkästään sillä, vaan liikenteen (pitkälti itseaiheutetulla) vähentämisellä.

Eli jos kapasiteettia halutaan nostaa, niin siitä vaan palauttamaan tarvittava määrä purettuja kohtauspaikkoja ja lyhentämään suojavälejä. Se maksaa rahaa, mutta niin maksaa tieinvestoinnit ym. joihin rahaa kuitenkin tuntuu löytyvän.




> Toki siinä tapauksessa voi pitkää junaa roikottaa tulotolpalla, ettei sillä puolen  tulosuuntaa ole tasoristeyksiä. Eikait semmosen päälle junaa kärsi jättää seisoon?


Muistelisin, ettei Kyseisillä liikennepaikoilla muodostu tuosta ongelmaa. Ei taida nykyisin olla juurikaan tasoristeyksiä tulo-opastimien lähellä. Ja jos juna sulkisi jonkin perunapellon ylikäytävän hetkeksi, niin onko se kovin vakavaa?




> Eli oikeastaan ruuhkaisuus on terminä vähän harhaanjohtava. Ei ole kyse siitä, että se rata olisi junia pullollaan, vaan radan kyky käsitellä junaliikennettä on todella matala. Saahan ne suojastusvälit vaikka miten lyhyiksi, mutta se maksaa rahaa.


Näin juuri. Varsinkin Vartiuksen rata on sattuneista syistä sovitettu malmiliikenteen normeille. Jos liikenteen puitteisiin tulee muutos, on myös syytä tarkastella liikenteen puitteita. Kyse on siis _halutaanko_ liikennöidä monipuolisempaa ja tiheämpää liikennettä, vai kohotella käsiä ja todeta, että ei voi mitään kun ei kiinnosta. Jos mahdollinen henkiloliikenne on niin tiheää, ettei nykypuitteet riitä niin silloin normaalijärki sanoisi, että asiaa täytyy kehittää. 




> Mahtaako kulunvalvonta hyväksyä tämän?


Kyllä liikenneteknisesti, otetaan toinen juna sivuraiteelle punaisen opastimen taakse ja laitetaan "läpivärit" pääkulkutielle. Kulunvalvonta ei varsinaisesti liity tuohon.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> käsitin tuon väärin eli niin että molemmat junat ovat liikkeessä yhtä aikaa ja pidempi ehtii ikään kuin alta pois ennen kuin lyhyt tulee myötävaihteeseen.


Eihän kulunvalvonta sitäkään estä. Lienee vain kovin epätodennäköistä että lyhyt juna ehtisi saada vihreän valon vielä sen ollessa liikkeessä. Jos se oikeasti onnistuisi aina, silloin kohtauspaikka olisi jo niin pitkä, ettei tätä ongelmaa pitkän junan mahtumisesta sille olisi. Sivuraiteelle ajavan junan pitää joka tapauksessa lähestyä opastinta niin, että voi pysähtyä punaiselle. Ja tämä pätee myös siihen pääraidetta käyttävään junaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Ei sen venäläisen junan mahtuminen Suomen rataverkolle ole ongelma. Liikenneviraston itsensä laatimien priorisointikriteerien mukaan kansainvälinen liikenne on korkeimman prioriteetin liikennettä ja menee kaiken kotimaisen liikenteen ohi, tavarajunista puhumattakaan. Eli jos junayhteys aloitetaan niin se laitetaan mahtumaan radalle, ja jos ei muuten mahdu, niin sitten siirrellään muita junia pois sen tieltä. Tai jos näin ei toimita niin silloin prioriteettikriteerejä ei sovelleta yhdenmukaisesti ja syrjimättömästi.

----------


## tlajunen

> tlajunen varmaankin osaa vahvistaa asian paremmin, mutta mä olen aika varma siitä, että asia menee näin:
> 
> <snip>
> 
>   * Lyhyelle junalle muodostetaan kulkutie sellaiselle raiteelle, jolla ei ole ennästään junaa, mutta vain lähtöopastimelle asti, eli joidenkin kymmenien metrien päähän pidemmän junan kyljestä.
>   * Jos lyhyen junan jarrutus menisi pitkäksi, se ajaisi pitkän kylkeen -> lyhyt juna joutuu ajamaan paikalle niin hidasta vauhtia, että se ehtii varmasti pysähtyä ajoissa. Tällöin opastinta lähestyttäessä suurin mahdollinen nopeus on kai 35 km/h tai jopa vain vaikkapa 10 km/h. Kulunvalvontalaite valvoo, että saapuvan junan nopeus on kullakin hetkellä turvallinen.


Jotain jo kirjoitinkin, mutta vahvistetaan vielä, että näinhän se on.

Kirjoitin yllä olevat arviot sillä perusteella, että ohiajovara menisi vaihteiden päälle. Siksi esitin turvavaihdevaatimuksen. Noh, on totta, että riittävän pienellä _valvontanopeudella_, eli opastimen lähestymisnopeudella suhteessa tarpeellisen ohiajovaran pituuteen voidaan luopua myös turvavaihdevaatimuksesta, mutta varsin normaalia on, ettei kulkutietä voi muodostaa mainitussa tapauksessa jälkimmäiselle junalle lainkaan.

Mutta edelleenkin, kovin sujuvaa ei ole sellainen liikennöinti, jossa molempien suuntien junien täytyy pysähtyä, olettaen että tarvetta pysähtymiselle ei muutoin olisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä se niin vaan tuppaa olemaan. Mainittu väli Kajaani-Kontiomäki-Oulu on yksiraiteista, asemavälit pitkiä ja vain yksi juna kerrallaan sellaisella, vilkas hitaanpuoleinen malmijunaliikenne Kostamuksesta ja samanmoinen tyhjäjunaliikenne toisinpäin, sekä pikajunat ja muut tavarajunat siihen päälle.


Etelä-Suomen ratoihin verrattuna puolityhjää. Sitä paitsi kansainvälinen liikenne menee joka tapauksessa kaikkien muiden junien ohitse, kun ratakapasiteettia jaetaan, eli kysymys on sikäli irrelevantti.

EDIT: eli niin kuin janihyvarinen yllä totesi

----------


## Liikenteenlaskija

> Etelä-Suomen ratoihin verrattuna puolityhjää. Sitä paitsi kansainvälinen liikenne menee joka tapauksessa kaikkien muiden junien ohitse, kun ratakapasiteettia jaetaan, eli kysymys on sikäli irrelevantti.
> 
> EDIT: eli niin kuin janihyvarinen yllä totesi


Eikös Vartiuksen tavaraliikenne ole kansainvälistä liikennettä? Vai koskeeko nuo pykälät vain matkustajaliikennettä?

----------


## Compact

> Etelä-Suomen ratoihin verrattuna puolityhjää. Sitä paitsi kansainvälinen liikenne menee joka tapauksessa kaikkien muiden junien ohitse, kun ratakapasiteettia jaetaan, eli kysymys on sikäli irrelevantti.
> 
> EDIT: eli niin kuin janihyvarinen yllä totesi


Tähän "kansainvälinen liikenne menee joka tapauksessa kaikkien muiden junien ohitse" juttuun olisi hyvä olla lähde. Olisiko joskus satunnaisesti kulkeva sesonkijuna Petroskoi-Oulu (1) synegristä liikennettä vai (3.a) muuta henkilöliikennettä

Liikenneviraston määrittelemä "Ylikuormitetun ratakapasiteetin etusijajärjestys":

Prioriteetti
1. Synerginen henkilöliikennekokonaisuus (1)
2.a Nopea henkilöliikenne (2)
2.b Teollisuuden prosesseihin sidottu kuljetus (3)
3.a Taajamajunaliikenne ja muu henkilöliikenne
3.b Muu säännöllinen tavarajunaliikenne
4. Tavarajunaliikenne, jolla ei ole suurta aikatauluvaatimusta
5. Muu liikenne (4)

(1) Synerginen henkilöliikennekokonaisuus tarkoittaa henkilöliikenteessä sellaisten junien joukkoa, jotka muodostavat asiakkaille selvää lisäarvoa tuottavan liikennejärjestelmän. Tällainen järjestelmä on esim. vakioaikataulun mukainen liikenne.
(2) Nopea henkilöliikenne tarkoittaa sellaista nopeaa henkilöliikennettä, joka ei ole osa synergistä henkilöliikennekokonaisuutta. Myös kansainvälinen henkilöliikenne voi kuulua tähän kategoriaan.
(3) Prosessiteollisuuden kuljetus tarkoittaa pääasiassa kuljetuksia, joiden välitön määrä- tai lähtöpaikka on satama tai yksityisraide. Kuljetukset liittyvät olennaisesti kokonaislogistiikan hallintaan. Tähän ryhmään kuuluvat erityisesti yhdistetyt kuljetukset, kemiallisen metsäteollisuuden kuljetukset ja kuljetukset, jotka suuntautuvat satamiin.
(4) Muu liikenne voi olla esim. ratatöihin liittyvää liikennettä tai museoliikennettä.

----------


## JSL

Ilmiselväti synergistä joukkoliikennekokonaisuutta, kun siihen sidotaan vaikkapa svedujen Luulaja-Oulu juna sekä Rovaniemen ja etelän junat. 
Kaikki on ihan kiinni siitä, miten sen halutaan olevan.

----------


## ultrix

> Tähän "kansainvälinen liikenne menee joka tapauksessa kaikkien muiden junien ohitse" juttuun olisi hyvä olla lähde.


Hassua, muistelin jostain lukeneeni, että yksiselitteisesti kaikki muu liikenne väistää kv-liikennettä. No kuitenkin, ote verkkoselostuksesta:




> Liikennevirasto voi etusijajärjestystä koskevalla erillispäätöksellään poiketa rautatielain ja verkkoselostuksen mukaisesta yleisestä etusijajärjestyksestä sellaisen hakijaneduksi, joka harjoittaa kansainvälistä liikennettä tai jonka harjoittama liikenne ylläpitää tai parantaa rautatiekuljetusjärjestelmän tai joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta taikkajonka hakemuksen hylkääminen aiheuttaa hakijalle tai sen asiakkaan liiketoiminnallekohtuutonta haittaa.

----------


## Dakkus

Sellaisenaan se tuskin voi olla synergisen kokonaisuuden osa, koska tuolla päin Suomea ei kyseisentyyppistä liikennettä ole. Näin oli ainakin vuonna 2007, jolloin Kuopiossa asuin. Yksi juna lähti 17:20 ja seuraava 19:38. Ei mikään sellainen selkeä vuoroväli, jonka muuttaminen vaikkapa 10 minuuttia pidemmäksi tai lyhyemmäksi hetkauttaisi elämää mihinkään suuntaan.

Helsingistä kauimmillaan tuolla tavoin taidetaan liikennöidä Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan. Meneekö Jyväskyläänkin? Entä Turku-Tampere? Joka tapauksessa tuolla itärajan pinnassa ykköskategorian liikennettä ei ole, vaan tässä junassa olisi kyse henkilöliikennekategoriasta, eli "nopeasta henkilöliikenteestä". Tällä kategorialla saattaa olla tuossa listassa näkymätön alakategorisointi kansainväliseen ja sisäiseen liikenteeseen siksi, että myöhästymisdominoa ei haluta päästää vaikuttamaan valtionrajan yli naapurimaahan. Olisi hölmöä, jos juna ei pääsisi lähtemään Pekingistä ajoissa kohti Irkutskia siksi, että Haapajärvellä on ollut puoltatoista viikkoa aiemmin ruuhkaa  :Wink: 

Ainakin Saksassa tähän kansainvälisten junien priorisointiin olen törmännyt. Joskin, olenpa myöskin ollut kansainvälisessä junassa joka missasi lauttansa siksi, että ensin piti odottaa Prahasta tulevaa kansainvälistä junaa ja sitten, kun aikataulu ehkä olisi vielä ollut saatavissa kiinni, jouduttiin odottamaan yhtä junaa viisi minuuttia, toista kymmenen jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> (1) Synerginen henkilöliikennekokonaisuus tarkoittaa henkilöliikenteessä sellaisten junien joukkoa, jotka muodostavat asiakkaille selvää lisäarvoa tuottavan liikennejärjestelmän. Tällainen järjestelmä on esim. vakioaikataulun mukainen liikenne.
> (2) Nopea henkilöliikenne tarkoittaa sellaista nopeaa henkilöliikennettä, joka ei ole osa synergistä henkilöliikennekokonaisuutta. Myös kansainvälinen henkilöliikenne voi kuulua tähän kategoriaan.
> (3) Prosessiteollisuuden kuljetus tarkoittaa pääasiassa kuljetuksia, joiden välitön määrä- tai lähtöpaikka on satama tai yksityisraide. Kuljetukset liittyvät olennaisesti kokonaislogistiikan hallintaan. Tähän ryhmään kuuluvat erityisesti yhdistetyt kuljetukset, kemiallisen metsäteollisuuden kuljetukset ja kuljetukset, jotka suuntautuvat satamiin.
> (4) Muu liikenne voi olla esim. ratatöihin liittyvää liikennettä tai museoliikennettä.


Jos RZD iskee enemmän tuohta pöytään kuin Rautaruukki tai Outokumpu, ja jos heidän "kansainvälinen juna" kulkee ympärivuotisesti ja useana viikonpäivänä, niin silloin sille varmaan annetaan sitten korkeampi prioriteetti kuin malmijunille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hassua, muistelin jostain lukeneeni, että yksiselitteisesti kaikki muu liikenne väistää kv-liikennettä. No kuitenkin, ote verkkoselostuksesta:


Muutaman vuoden takaisissa verkkoselostuksissa kriteeristö oli muistaakseni määritelty eri tavalla, ja siellä mielestäni kansainvälinen liikenne oli ykkösprioriteetilla. Ilmeisesti ovat sitten muuttaneet tuotakin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

http://www.uutisvuoksi.fi/Online/201...12514544670/16
Venäjän matkustajaliikennelaitoksen FPK:n varapääjohtaja Oleg Nikitin ilmoittaa artikkelin mukaan, että valmiutta löytyisi sieltä päästä aloittaa liikennöinti Pietarin ja Imatran välillä jo ensi vuonna. Tarkoitus olisi liikennöidä sekä lauantaina että sunnuntaina, niin että juna lähtisi Pietarista aamulla klo 8:30 ja olisi puolen päivän maissa Imatralla. Takaisin päin juna lähtisi 19:00.

Nähtävämmin Viipuri-Imatra-ratayhteys on täyttänyt 120 vuotta ja sen kunniaksi Imatralle saapui juhlajuna Aleksanteri Nevskij 13.11 mukanaan kutsuvieraita. Se olisi ollut tavallisen kansan pällisteltävänä Imatran tavara-asemalla tuona päivänä. Seuraavana päivänä juna palasi takaisin. Juhlaseminaarikin siellä pidettiin tämän mukaan ja siitä sanotaan seuraavaa:



> Seminaarissa kuullaan sekä suomalaisten että venäläisten rautatieliikenteen asiantuntijoiden ja asiakkaiden sekä tullin ja rajavartioviranomaisten puheenvuoroja. Venäjältä seminaariin osallistuvat muun muassa Venäjän matkustajaliikennelaitoksen varapääjohtaja Oleg Nikitin ja Lokakuun Rautateiden johtajan Oleg Valinsky, jotka puhemies Heinäluoma tapasi tiistai-iltana epävirallisesti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nähtävämmin Viipuri-Imatra-ratayhteys on täyttänyt 120 vuotta ja sen kunniaksi Imatralle saapui juhlajuna Aleksanteri Nevskij 13.11 mukanaan kutsuvieraita. Se olisi ollut tavallisen kansan pällisteltävänä Imatran tavara-asemalla tuona päivänä. Seuraavana päivänä juna palasi takaisin.


Itseäni harmittaa, kun en kuullut tästä kuin vasta seuraavana päivänä, sillä olisin voinut mennä tuota junaa katsomaan.  :Icon Frown:  Onneksi vaunut.org:sta löytyy Jouni Hytösen ansiokas kuvasarja tuosta junasta.

----------


## Compact

> Itseäni harmittaa, kun en kuullut tästä kuin vasta seuraavana päivänä, sillä olisin voinut mennä tuota junaa katsomaan.


Olihan tuosta paikallisessa mediassa (varmaankin), mutta ainakin Imatran kaupungin sekä Imatran seudun kehitysyhtiön nettisivuilla jo viikko(j)a ennen tapahtumaa tietoa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olihan tuosta paikallisessa mediassa (varmaankin), mutta ainakin Imatran kaupungin sekä Imatran seudun kehitysyhtiön nettisivuilla jo viikko(j)a ennen tapahtumaa tietoa.


Oli kyllä kerrottu monessa paikassa, kuten sanoit, mutta en siltikään saanut tuota tietoa kuin vasta jälkikäteen. Oma vikani kun en älynnyt Etelä-Saimaata lukea tarkemmin, jotta tuon tiedon olisin saanut.  :Wink:

----------


## Dreihan D.

http://www.gudok.ru/transport/zd/?pub_id=448168 (Venäjän)

----------


## KMT

Allegron suosio kasvaa, mikähän on per vuoro matkustajamäärä, pitäisikö pikkuhiljaa tilaamaan lisää Sm6:tta, ajella tuplana(muistaakseni tätäkin on kokeiltu) tai lisää vuoroja

----------


## TEP70

> Allegron suosio kasvaa, mikähän on per vuoro matkustajamäärä, pitäisikö pikkuhiljaa tilaamaan lisää Sm6:tta, ajella tuplana(muistaakseni tätäkin on kokeiltu) tai lisää vuoroja


Todella harvoin on kyllä ajettu tuplarungoilla. Voisi heittää valistuneen arvauksen, että noin 10 lähtöä koko vuoden aikana. Nykyisten neljän rungon käytön tehostamisella kuvittelisi pärjäävän vielä.

----------


## Toni Lassila

Lieneeköhän vuodenvaihteen tilausjunista vielä mitään hajua? Veikkaisin, että niitä tulee tänne Rovaniemelle vain muutamana kertana.

Onkohan pääteasemista vielä tietoa? Ehkä Petrozavodsk-Joensuu-juna voisi olla mahdollinen, ehkäpä Moskova-K-järvi myös. Kolariin ei ehkä tule nyt mitään, sillä se ei ollut kovin kannattavaa muutama vuosi sitten.

----------


## hmikko

Hesarissa oli tämmöinen STT:n uutinen:

http://www.hs.fi/talous/Finnair+ja+V...a1411696249022




> Finnair ja VR yhteistyöhön Pietarin-reitillä
> 
> Finnair ja VR aloittavat yhteistyön, jolla Finnairin kansainvälisten lentojen matkustajat voivat yhdistää lentomatkaan Helsingin ja Pietarin välisen Allegro-junamatkan. Yhdistelmälipulla matkustaville on tarjolla päivittäin kaksi junayhteyttä kumpaankin suuntaan.
> 
> Finnairin toimitusjohtaja Pekka Vauramo arvioi tiedotteessa, että tällaista kahden matkustustavan yhdistelmää voisi jatkossa soveltaa laajemminkin Suomen kaltaisessa maassa, jossa välimatkat ovat pitkiä.
> 
> Yhtiöiden mukaan vaihtoyhteys nopeutuu entisestään, kun Tikkurilan rautatieaseman ja Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman yhdistävä Kehärata valmistuu ensi vuoden puolivälissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarissa oli tämmöinen STT:n uutinen:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/talous/Finnair+ja+V...a1411696249022


Siis junamatkoille codeshare-tunnus? Vihdoinkin! Seuraavaksi vaihdeyhteydet Kehäradalle pohjoisesta ja lännestä ja Turku-Seutula-Tampere-juna kehiin?

----------


## hmikko

> Seuraavaksi vaihdeyhteydet Kehäradalle pohjoisesta ja lännestä ja Turku-Seutula-Tampere-juna kehiin?


Syön halvan kebabin jos VR ryhtyy tuommoiseen.

Finnair tässä kai pyrkii hyötymään siitä, että Pulkovon kentän tarjonta on kaupungin kokoon nähden käsittääkseni alikehittynyttä. Sitäkin kai ollaan kohentamassa kovasti (plusmiinus pakotteet ja muut).

----------


## JSL

Nyt pitäisi uudelleenrakentaa rata Alakurtista Kemijärvelle suuren matkustajapotentiaalin takia ja mahdollisuuden käyttää Jäämeren satamia. Muillekin rajan ylittäville radoille matkustajaliikennettä ja 3vrk viisumivapauksia.

----------


## amazim

Palasin viikonlopun pikareissulta Moskovasta (pe-illan junalla sinne, la-iltana takaisin) ja huomasin, että tämä on viimeinen viikonloppu vähään aikaan, kun tälläisen pyrähdyksen voi tehdä ilman vapaapäiviä, koska Tolstoi ei kulje lauantaisin syys-, loka- eikä marraskuussa kummastakaan päästä. Tietääkö kukaan mistä tämä johtuu? Onko Suomen ja Venäjän matkustuksessa laskukausi ja lauantai hiljaisin päivä? Vai liekö Venäjällä jotain ratatöitä yms., että ei haluta junia raiteille sunnuntaisin? Näköjään alkuvuodesta ollut myös muutama vastaava lauantai, jolloin Tolstoin vuorot oli peruttu.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ylen sivuilla onkin juttu Pietarin ja Imatran välisen junaliikenteen mahdollisesta aloittamisesta 2025 tai mahdollisesti jopa aiemmin. Mielenkiintoista luettavaa.




>  Uuden yhteyden yleissuunnittelu on jo käynnissä Suomen puolella ja valmistuu vuoden loppuun mennessä, sanoo Väyläviraston rautatieliikennejohtaja Markku Nummelin.

----------

